# NFL PLAYOFFS!!!!  New Orleans Bound!!!



## HUGGY

This is the most interesting part of the NFL season.  Now is when the players start flying around and really smacking each other in their grills.

I wait all year for the chance for my Seahawks to be in the playoffs.  This year looks real good for a run to the Superbowl.

Anybody else out there with teams in the hunt?  

Bring it  !!!!


----------



## HUGGY

This weeks odds courtesy of Vegas Insider Dot Com

Odds to Win 2013 Super Bowl XLVII 
Team Odds 
New England Patriots 9/4 
San Francisco 49ers 9/2 
Denver Broncos 6/1 
Houston Texans 6/1 
Green Bay Packers 13/2 
Atlanta Falcons 9/1 
New York Giants 10/1 
Seattle Seahawks 18/1 
Baltimore Ravens 25/1 
Pittsburgh Steelers 25/1 
Washington Redskins 35/1 
Chicago Bears 40/1 
Indianapolis Colts 50/1 
Dallas Cowboys 50/1 
Cincinnati Bengals 60/1 
Minnesota Vikings 200/1 
St. Louis Rams 200/1 
Tampa Bay Buccaneers 500/1 
New York Jets 500/1 
Miami Dolphins 2000/1 
Cleveland Browns 2000/1 
Buffalo Bills 2000/1 
San Diego Chargers 2000/1


----------



## HUGGY

12/2/2012 Bankroll Sports Super Bowl Odds...

Houston Texans 9 to 2
New England Patriots 19 to 4
San Francisco 49ers 5 to 1
Denver Broncos 11 to 2
Atlanta Falcons 15 to 2
New York Giants 9 to 1
Green Bay Packers 10 to 1
Baltimore Ravens 12 to 1
Chicago Bears 12 to 1
Pittsburgh Steelers 35 to 1
Seattle Seahawks 50 to 1
Cincinnati Bengals 60 to 1
Dallas Cowboys 66 to 1
Indianapolis Colts 66 to 1
New Orleans Saints 100 to 1
Tampa Bay Buccaneers 100 to 1
Washington Redskins 100 to 1
Minnesota Vikings 150 to 1
San Diego Chargers 200 to 1
Miami Dolphins 300 to 1
Detroit Lions 350 to 1
Buffalo Bills 500 to 1
New York Jets 500 to 1
Philadelphia Eagles 500 to 1
St. Louis Rams 500 to 1
Cleveland Browns 750 to 1
Tennessee Titans 750 to 1
Arizona Cardinals 1,000 to 1
Carolina Panthers 1,000 to 1
Oakland Raiders 1,000 to 1

Man I wish I'd laid down a $100 on the Seahawks that week.


----------



## Article 15

I wish I put money on NE to get to the SB after week 3.


----------



## HUGGY

Article 15 said:


> I wish I put money on NE to get to the SB after week 3.



I'm a New England fan too... 



This week!


----------



## HUGGY

Go pats!!!  Go green bay!!!   Go texans!!!!   

*go!!!!! Seahawks!!!!!!*


----------



## HUGGY

Two back to back 50 or plus pts ..has happened 3 times in NFL history including today.

Just sayin.... 

GO PATRIOTS  !!!!


----------



## Billo_Really

The Super Bowl will be...

Denver Broncos vs San Francisco 49ners

Winner: Broncos


----------



## Billo_Really

Notre Dame could beat any team in the NFL.


----------



## HUGGY

loinboy said:


> Notre Dame could beat any team in the NFL.


----------



## Sarah G

HUGGY said:


> 12/2/2012 Bankroll Sports Super Bowl Odds...
> 
> Houston Texans 9 to 2
> New England Patriots 19 to 4
> San Francisco 49ers 5 to 1
> Denver Broncos 11 to 2
> Atlanta Falcons 15 to 2
> New York Giants 9 to 1
> Green Bay Packers 10 to 1
> Baltimore Ravens 12 to 1
> Chicago Bears 12 to 1
> Pittsburgh Steelers 35 to 1
> Seattle Seahawks 50 to 1
> Cincinnati Bengals 60 to 1
> Dallas Cowboys 66 to 1
> Indianapolis Colts 66 to 1
> New Orleans Saints 100 to 1
> Tampa Bay Buccaneers 100 to 1
> Washington Redskins 100 to 1
> Minnesota Vikings 150 to 1
> San Diego Chargers 200 to 1
> Miami Dolphins 300 to 1
> Detroit Lions 350 to 1
> Buffalo Bills 500 to 1
> New York Jets 500 to 1
> Philadelphia Eagles 500 to 1
> St. Louis Rams 500 to 1
> Cleveland Browns 750 to 1
> Tennessee Titans 750 to 1
> Arizona Cardinals 1,000 to 1
> Carolina Panthers 1,000 to 1
> Oakland Raiders 1,000 to 1
> 
> Man I wish I'd laid down a $100 on the Seahawks that week.



The Browns moved up.


----------



## Lumpy 1

San Francisco


 49ers


Win The Superbowl



well, if we're still around after 12/21/12....


----------



## Billo_Really

HUGGY said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notre Dame could beat any team in the NFL.
Click to expand...

Knew you'd like that one!


----------



## HUGGY

Lumpy 1 said:


> San Francisco
> 
> 
> 49ers
> 
> 
> Win The Superbowl
> 
> 
> 
> well, if we're still around after 12/21/12....



We almost won that game against the fags from Sand Franhomo if it wasn't for some very questionable calls.  The Seahawks were ahead 6 to 3 until 3 min left in the third qtr.. in their stadium.  The final score was only 13 to 6.. AND this was way back on Octobler 12th when Wilson was still being held back.  Nowadays ...not so much..the kid gets to hold the reigns more and it's allowed the Hawks to score 58 and 50 in the last two games..so San Fagsisco better bring it this weekend for the Sunday Night Football game in Century Link field...by far the loudest stadium in the world.  More penalties for illegal motion than anywhere in the NFL.  

Prediction... Seattle 41...Sanny Fagsisco..17  

We will show those pussies in New England how to crush the spirit out of a team and embarrass them in front of a National audience.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

HUGGY said:


> This is the most interesting part of the NFL season.  Now is when the players start flying around and really smacking each other in their grills.
> 
> I wait all year for the chance for my Seahawks to be in the playoffs.  This year looks real good for a run to the Superbowl.
> 
> Anybody else out there with teams in the hunt?
> 
> Bring it  !!!!



I hope they finish the airport renovations in time.. I flew to Houston last week and I still see a lot of sawdust at MSY.


----------



## HUGGY

Soggy in NOLA said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the most interesting part of the NFL season.  Now is when the players start flying around and really smacking each other in their grills.
> 
> I wait all year for the chance for my Seahawks to be in the playoffs.  This year looks real good for a run to the Superbowl.
> 
> Anybody else out there with teams in the hunt?
> 
> Bring it  !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they finish the airport renovations in time.. I flew to Houston last week and I still see a lot of sawdust at MSY.
Click to expand...


Airport renovations... ????  Are you some kinda gay interior decorater???  What the hell does that have to do with football?  Christ onna cracker ...they have been screwing around with SeaTac airport for at least 30 years.  I'm pretty sure the terminal is done but they are always adding parking buildings.

Are you a SF fan?  That new QB Franiclepick or whatever his name is with all the gay tats is a lot better that the guy they started with.  He throws a lot of careless passes downfield though and our DBs eat that shit up.  In our last two games our defense has scored 17 pts. ...exactly what the other teams offenses piled up.  We got two to eight turnovers in our last few games.  Our QB has like one pick in his last five or six games.

I expect a lot of chirping and possibly fisticuffs in this game.  We really don't like SF.  It will be a wild game.

PS...If you come ..bring ear plugs...our stadium really is incredibly loud.


----------



## HUGGY

LEGENDARY STUFF!!!!!  

Just sayin.....

The last time a team srored 50 or more points back to back was in 1950..!!!!!

That was 62 years ago...!!!

Two games left both in the most dangerous stadium in the NFL.... Bring it ZOMBIES!!!!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ROeU13zHclI]The Hooters - All You Zombies - Live @ The Spectrum, Philadelphia - Thanksgiving 1987 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Montrovant

I'm already nervous about the SF/Sea game.  After the Niners were so dominant against the Pats in the first half I felt great, but then nearly blowing it in the second half has me very worried.  Sure, Brady is one of the best to ever play, but you canNOT give up 28 points so quickly like that.  

Now, Seattle isn't nearly the offensive team the Pats are....but I have no expectations of the Niners going up 31-3 on Seattle, either.  The Hawks defense is much better than the Pats, and they have a far stronger running game.  This could well be the hardest-hitting, nastiest game played this year.  Hopefully the Niners can pull it out, but it's going to be damn hard to win in Seattle.

On the other hand, even if Seattle wins the game, the Niners will only have to beat Arizona to still win the division.


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> I'm already nervous about the SF/Sea game.  After the Niners were so dominant against the Pats in the first half I felt great, but then nearly blowing it in the second half has me very worried.  Sure, Brady is one of the best to ever play, but you canNOT give up 28 points so quickly like that.
> 
> Now, Seattle isn't nearly the offensive team the Pats are....but I have no expectations of the Niners going up 31-3 on Seattle, either.  The Hawks defense is much better than the Pats, and they have a far stronger running game.  This could well be the hardest-hitting, nastiest game played this year.  Hopefully the Niners can pull it out, but it's going to be damn hard to win in Seattle.
> 
> On the other hand, even if Seattle wins the game, the Niners will only have to beat Arizona to still win the division.



True..I wouldn't put it past that prick Harbough to pull his best players early regardless of the score so they don't get hurt in this game.  You've all seen the way the Hawks fly around the field and hit.  There will be pain!    SF plays a gimmie game with the team we embarrassed 58-0 after Seattle and really has nothing to gain by winning here. 

I predict that Seattle will win by a combination of great play and SF benching some of it's best players.


----------



## Lumpy 1

HUGGY said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> San Francisco
> 
> 
> 49ers
> 
> 
> Win The Superbowl
> 
> 
> 
> well, if we're still around after 12/21/12....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We almost won that game against the fags from Sand Franhomo if it wasn't for some very questionable calls.  The Seahawks were ahead 6 to 3 until 3 min left in the third qtr.. in their stadium.  The final score was only 13 to 6.. AND this was way back on Octobler 12th when Wilson was still being held back.  Nowadays ...not so much..the kid gets to hold the reigns more and it's allowed the Hawks to score 58 and 50 in the last two games..so San Fagsisco better bring it this weekend for the Sunday Night Football game in Century Link field...by far the loudest stadium in the world.  More penalties for illegal motion than anywhere in the NFL.
> 
> Prediction... Seattle 41...Sanny Fagsisco..17
> 
> We will show those pussies in New England how to crush the spirit out of a team and embarrass them in front of a National audience.
Click to expand...


Well.. reading your posts is sometimes like a romp through Never-land.

At least you're never hampered by the restrictions of being politically correct...


----------



## HUGGY

Lumpy 1 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> San Francisco
> 
> 
> 49ers
> 
> 
> Win The Superbowl
> 
> 
> 
> well, if we're still around after 12/21/12....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We almost won that game against the fags from Sand Franhomo if it wasn't for some very questionable calls.  The Seahawks were ahead 6 to 3 until 3 min left in the third qtr.. in their stadium.  The final score was only 13 to 6.. AND this was way back on Octobler 12th when Wilson was still being held back.  Nowadays ...not so much..the kid gets to hold the reigns more and it's allowed the Hawks to score 58 and 50 in the last two games..so San Fagsisco better bring it this weekend for the Sunday Night Football game in Century Link field...by far the loudest stadium in the world.  More penalties for illegal motion than anywhere in the NFL.
> 
> Prediction... Seattle 41...Sanny Fagsisco..17
> 
> We will show those pussies in New England how to crush the spirit out of a team and embarrass them in front of a National audience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well.. reading your posts is sometimes like a romp through Never-land.
> 
> At least you're never hampered by the restrictions of being politically correct...
Click to expand...


??????  Did I leave out any facts?


----------



## Billo_Really

HUGGY said:


> LEGENDARY STUFF!!!!!
> 
> Just sayin.....
> 
> The last time a team srored 50 or more points back to back was in 1950..!!!!!
> 
> That was 62 years ago...!!!
> 
> Two games left both in the most dangerous stadium in the NFL.... Bring it ZOMBIES!!!!!
> 
> The Hooters - All You Zombies - Live @ The Spectrum, Philadelphia - Thanksgiving 1987 - YouTube


Well, if you're gonna pull that shit, I'm gonna answer with this....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvZjldFCzco]Beau Brummels - "Just a Little" - Shindig - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really

And for my knockout blow...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sanAHVITCDY]The Who - Live at Leeds - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wry Catcher

HUGGY said:


> This is the most interesting part of the NFL season.  Now is when the players start flying around and really smacking each other in their grills.
> 
> I wait all year for the chance for my Seahawks to be in the playoffs.  This year looks real good for a run to the Superbowl.
> 
> Anybody else out there with teams in the hunt?
> 
> Bring it  !!!!



I'll be watching Sunday night and pulling for the Niners.  Carol and Hardbaugh really don't like each other and I suspect the players on both teams don't like each other either.  Last night the Niners looked almost super in the first half - they missed several opportunities and might have been ahead 42 to 3 at half; NE came back strong and at the end it was anyone's game.  That the Niners didn't quit tell me next Sunday will be another great game.  Seattle, the Rams and even the Cards are much improved so the next few years should be very competitive.


----------



## Billo_Really

Wry Catcher said:


> I'll be watching Sunday night and pulling for the Niners.  Carol and Hardbaugh really don't like each other and I suspect the players on both teams don't like each other either.  Last night the Niners looked almost super in the first half - they missed several opportunities and might have been ahead 42 to 3 at half; NE came back strong and at the end it was anyone's game.  That the Niners didn't quit tell me next Sunday will be another great game.  Seattle, the Rams and even the Cards are much improved so the next few years should be very competitive.


I'm a Ram fan.

I grew up watching:

Roman Gabriel
Lester Josefson
Larry Smith
Merlin Olsen
Deacon Jones
Lamar Lundy
Rosey Grier
Dave Elmundorf
Jack Snow
George Allen
The only problem those guys had, was fuckin' Joe Kapp!


----------



## Wry Catcher

HUGGY said:


> LEGENDARY STUFF!!!!!
> 
> Just sayin.....
> 
> The last time a team srored 50 or more points back to back was in 1950..!!!!!
> 
> That was 62 years ago...!!!
> 
> Two games left both in the most dangerous stadium in the NFL.... Bring it ZOMBIES!!!!!
> 
> The Hooters - All You Zombies - Live @ The Spectrum, Philadelphia - Thanksgiving 1987 - YouTube



That's because you Coach is still thinking he's in the Pac 12; running up the score in the NFL isn't a good idea.  BTW,  your star running back is from CAL, I suggest you go down to the field and call Lynch a fag.


----------



## Billo_Really

Wry Catcher said:


> That's because you Coach is still thinking he's in the Pac 12; running up the score in the NFL isn't a good idea.  BTW,  your star running back is from CAL, I suggest you go down to the field and call Lynch a fag.


Isn't it about time for the current SC coach to be pulling a Carrol?


----------



## HUGGY

Wry Catcher said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> LEGENDARY STUFF!!!!!
> 
> Just sayin.....
> 
> The last time a team srored 50 or more points back to back was in 1950..!!!!!
> 
> That was 62 years ago...!!!
> 
> Two games left both in the most dangerous stadium in the NFL.... Bring it ZOMBIES!!!!!
> 
> The Hooters - All You Zombies - Live @ The Spectrum, Philadelphia - Thanksgiving 1987 - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because you Coach is still thinking he's in the Pac 12; running up the score in the NFL isn't a good idea.  BTW,  your star running back is from CAL, I suggest you go down to the field and call Lynch a fag.
Click to expand...




Berkley isn't San Fagcisco.  I've always respected Cal even being a life long Husky.


----------



## HUGGY

loinboy said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's because you Coach is still thinking he's in the Pac 12; running up the score in the NFL isn't a good idea.  BTW,  your star running back is from CAL, I suggest you go down to the field and call Lynch a fag.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it about time for the current SC coach to be pulling a Carrol?
Click to expand...


"Running up the score" is a pussy statement.  If you are on the field fucking play and shut your bitch ass pie hole.


----------



## Billo_Really

HUGGY said:


> "Running up the score" is a pussy statement.  If you are on the field fucking play and shut your bitch ass pie hole.


I was thinking more like _*"getting out of town by sundown before your ass gets fired!"*_


----------



## HUGGY

loinboy said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> LEGENDARY STUFF!!!!!
> 
> Just sayin.....
> 
> The last time a team srored 50 or more points back to back was in 1950..!!!!!
> 
> That was 62 years ago...!!!
> 
> Two games left both in the most dangerous stadium in the NFL.... Bring it ZOMBIES!!!!!
> 
> The Hooters - All You Zombies - Live @ The Spectrum, Philadelphia - Thanksgiving 1987 - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if you're gonna pull that shit, I'm gonna answer with this....
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvZjldFCzco]Beau Brummels - "Just a Little" - Shindig - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


You gonna school an Irish boy on vengence?...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=Kk1B8xM_zTI&feature=endscreen]Celtic Thunder Voyage II - &#39;Hallelujah&#39; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billo_Really

HUGGY said:


> You gonna school an Irish boy on vengence?...
> 
> Celtic Thunder Voyage II - 'Hallelujah' - YouTube


I'll have you know, just for the record, I'm a _*"white, Irish Catholic" *_and huge Notre Dame fan.

BTW, nice video!


----------



## Billo_Really

HUGGY said:


> You gonna school an Irish boy on vengence?...
> 
> Celtic Thunder Voyage II - 'Hallelujah' - YouTube


Here's my favorite Irish song....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Ejga4kJUts]The Cranberries - Zombie - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

loinboy said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> You gonna school an Irish boy on vengence?...
> 
> Celtic Thunder Voyage II - 'Hallelujah' - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my favorite Irish song....
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Ejga4kJUts]The Cranberries - Zombie - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Big Cranberries fan.  I'm a Corey ...Sean Corey.  A huge fan of Irish resistance also.


----------



## HUGGY

Las Vegas money has taken notice of the Seahawks!

3 weeks ago the Hawks were 50 to 1 to win the SB.

Today listening to the manager of the Mandalay Bay Casino the Hawks are unbelievably 4-1 to win the NFC and 8-1 to WIN the SB!!!!

I aam straight up kicking myself for not throwing down a couple hundred on my Hawks three weeks ago!!

DAMN!!!  That would be all I need to fix up my boat!!  FUCK!!!!


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> Las Vegas money has taken notice of the Seahawks!
> 
> 3 weeks ago the Hawks were 50 to 1 to win the SB.
> 
> Today listening to the manager of the Mandalay Bay Casino the Hawks are unbelievably 4-1 to win the NFC and 8-1 to WIN the SB!!!!
> 
> I aam straight up kicking myself for not throwing down a couple hundred on my Hawks three weeks ago!!
> 
> DAMN!!!  That would be all I need to fix up my boat!!  FUCK!!!!



Biggest problem I have with the idea of the Hawks winning the SB this year is they will have to do it entirely, or almost entirely, on the road.  They have been a MUCH better home team.  They have to not only win both of their games, but have the Niners lose the last game to Arizona, to it.

It's still possible, I'd just see things more in their favor if they had home field.


----------



## percysunshine

The Texans could do it. Injuries on defense are hurting them right now, but the spirit is there.


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Las Vegas money has taken notice of the Seahawks!
> 
> 3 weeks ago the Hawks were 50 to 1 to win the SB.
> 
> Today listening to the manager of the Mandalay Bay Casino the Hawks are unbelievably 4-1 to win the NFC and 8-1 to WIN the SB!!!!
> 
> I aam straight up kicking myself for not throwing down a couple hundred on my Hawks three weeks ago!!
> 
> DAMN!!!  That would be all I need to fix up my boat!!  FUCK!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biggest problem I have with the idea of the Hawks winning the SB this year is they will have to do it entirely, or almost entirely, on the road.  They have been a MUCH better home team.  They have to not only win both of their games, but have the Niners lose the last game to Arizona, to it.
> 
> It's still possible, I'd just see things more in their favor if they had home field.
Click to expand...


Duh...  Thing is that nothing will change significantly with Sunday's game win or lose with either team.

I would be all going crazy today if the Pats had won.. Home FIELD!!!  But that isn't the case and frankly after what they, my Seahawks, did in Chicago and Toronto I'm a lot less concerned about away games than I would have been say last season or the year before.

My biggest hope in winning Sunday's game will be adding to the confidense of our very young team.  They keep mouthing.. "even keel..steady as she goes... blah..blah...blah.."

Bullshit!  Teams that win out in December and January are peaking right now and don't have significant injuries.  Both SF and the Seahawks fit that mold.  They are peaking because they are confident and dominating.

This is going to be a Big Dog Fight in Century Link ..tooth and nail.. truly smash mouth.

The X factor ...  Will the refs butt out and let the teams play hard?  I don't want to see one team holding and no calls and the other team accidentally scraping off and the other guy falls on the ground doing his best Oscar performance and The refs get suckered.  I don't want to see bogus PI calls... either way. I know our guys are capable of catching hard thrown difficult to catch passes in tight coverage...so is SF.  I want the players to decide the outcome not the refs.  Neither one of these QBs will be wearing a skirt..they both run..as far as I'm concerned they are both running backs as much as passers. If they get hit so be it.


----------



## Wry Catcher

HUGGY said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Las Vegas money has taken notice of the Seahawks!
> 
> 3 weeks ago the Hawks were 50 to 1 to win the SB.
> 
> Today listening to the manager of the Mandalay Bay Casino the Hawks are unbelievably 4-1 to win the NFC and 8-1 to WIN the SB!!!!
> 
> I aam straight up kicking myself for not throwing down a couple hundred on my Hawks three weeks ago!!
> 
> DAMN!!!  That would be all I need to fix up my boat!!  FUCK!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biggest problem I have with the idea of the Hawks winning the SB this year is they will have to do it entirely, or almost entirely, on the road.  They have been a MUCH better home team.  They have to not only win both of their games, but have the Niners lose the last game to Arizona, to it.
> 
> It's still possible, I'd just see things more in their favor if they had home field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Duh...  Thing is that nothing will change significantly with Sunday's game win or lose with either team.
> 
> I would be all going crazy today if the Pats had won.. Home FIELD!!!  But that isn't the case and frankly after what they, my Seahawks, did in Chicago and Toronto I'm a lot less concerned about away games than I would have been say last season or the year before.
> 
> My biggest hope in winning Sunday's game will be adding to the confidense of our very young team.  They keep mouthing.. "even keel..steady as she goes... blah..blah...blah.."
> 
> Bullshit!  Teams that win out in December and January are peaking right now and don't have significant injuries.  Both SF and the Seahawks fit that mold.  They are peaking because they are confident and dominating.
> 
> This is going to be a Big Dog Fight in Century Link ..tooth and nail.. truly smash mouth.
> 
> The X factor ...  Will the refs butt out and let the teams play hard?  I don't want to see one team holding and no calls and the other team accidentally scraping off and the other guy falls on the ground doing his best Oscar performance and The refs get suckered.  I don't want to see bogus PI calls... either way. I know our guys are capable of catching hard thrown difficult to catch passes in tight coverage...so is SF.  I want the players to decide the outcome not the refs.  Neither one of these QBs will be wearing a skirt..they both run..as far as I'm concerned they are both running backs as much as passers. If they get hit so be it.
Click to expand...


So what is a Hawk fan eating Sunday Night?  When we tailgate at the stick we generally eat something connected to the visiting city, for example Lamb Burgers when the Rams come to town, two weeks ago fish burgers for the Dolphins and for the next home game Tamale Pie and Chile for the Cards.

I'm thinking a Chicken casserole for Sunday Night (http://www.tastebook.com/recipes/2131869-Adobe-Chicken-Casserole). 

For you I suggest a Joe's Special (http://www.tastebook.com/s/recipes?utf8=✓&q=Joes+Special&commit=SEARCH#tb1) sour dough bread and butter and a shot or two of Jameson's Irish Whiskey before the game.  No more though, you'll need the rest to drown your sorrow post-game.


----------



## HUGGY

Wry Catcher said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biggest problem I have with the idea of the Hawks winning the SB this year is they will have to do it entirely, or almost entirely, on the road.  They have been a MUCH better home team.  They have to not only win both of their games, but have the Niners lose the last game to Arizona, to it.
> 
> It's still possible, I'd just see things more in their favor if they had home field.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duh...  Thing is that nothing will change significantly with Sunday's game win or lose with either team.
> 
> I would be all going crazy today if the Pats had won.. Home FIELD!!!  But that isn't the case and frankly after what they, my Seahawks, did in Chicago and Toronto I'm a lot less concerned about away games than I would have been say last season or the year before.
> 
> My biggest hope in winning Sunday's game will be adding to the confidense of our very young team.  They keep mouthing.. "even keel..steady as she goes... blah..blah...blah.."
> 
> Bullshit!  Teams that win out in December and January are peaking right now and don't have significant injuries.  Both SF and the Seahawks fit that mold.  They are peaking because they are confident and dominating.
> 
> This is going to be a Big Dog Fight in Century Link ..tooth and nail.. truly smash mouth.
> 
> The X factor ...  Will the refs butt out and let the teams play hard?  I don't want to see one team holding and no calls and the other team accidentally scraping off and the other guy falls on the ground doing his best Oscar performance and The refs get suckered.  I don't want to see bogus PI calls... either way. I know our guys are capable of catching hard thrown difficult to catch passes in tight coverage...so is SF.  I want the players to decide the outcome not the refs.  Neither one of these QBs will be wearing a skirt..they both run..as far as I'm concerned they are both running backs as much as passers. If they get hit so be it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what is a Hawk fan eating Sunday Night?  When we tailgate at the stick we generally eat something connected to the visiting city, for example Lamb Burgers when the Rams come to town, two weeks ago fish burgers for the Dolphins and for the next home game Tamale Pie and Chile for the Cards.
> 
> I'm thinking a Chicken casserole for Sunday Night (Adobe Chicken Casserole Recipe from Patty).
> 
> For you I suggest a Joe's Special (Joes Special Recipes from Top Sites, Cookbooks & Community - TasteBook) sour dough bread and butter and a shot or two of Jameson's Irish Whiskey before the game.  No more though, you'll need the rest to drown your sorrow post-game.
Click to expand...


I'm not going.. ..I love being at the games but now that I have these dogs no way do I leave em in my VW Bus for three plus hours.

Ya gotta keep in mind that it will be raining, windy and just above freezing.   This is NOT southern or mid California.   There are several hundred huge rec vehicles that all park right behind the semi open end of the stadium and they have friggin kitchens in em.  They eat whatever they want or order takeout from the very convenient great reastaurants and pizza places within one block of the stadium parking area.  

When I did go I had these trick plastic bags that I would put mixed margaurita in .. then buy the biggest Sprite and dump out all but the ice..you're set!  I rarely drink so it doesn't take much to get a good buzz on.

Nope!  I'll be glued to the TV with my mutts ... I will make a big pile( maybe 3 lbs) of chicken breast strips and and another 3-4 lbs of double cooked home fries spicy style.  

The dogs will sit there all proper and I hand feed em a chunk of chicken or a spud qtr and they are real patient while I dip mine's in a garlic sour cream dip.

If it turns out close and we lose I won't freak out.  It could just as easily be a blowout for us and that would be fun.  I seriously doubt that SF will repeat what they did in the first half in NE.


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Duh...  Thing is that nothing will change significantly with Sunday's game win or lose with either team.
> 
> I would be all going crazy today if the Pats had won.. Home FIELD!!!  But that isn't the case and frankly after what they, my Seahawks, did in Chicago and Toronto I'm a lot less concerned about away games than I would have been say last season or the year before.
> 
> My biggest hope in winning Sunday's game will be adding to the confidense of our very young team.  They keep mouthing.. "even keel..steady as she goes... blah..blah...blah.."
> 
> Bullshit!  Teams that win out in December and January are peaking right now and don't have significant injuries.  Both SF and the Seahawks fit that mold.  They are peaking because they are confident and dominating.
> 
> This is going to be a Big Dog Fight in Century Link ..tooth and nail.. truly smash mouth.
> 
> The X factor ...  Will the refs butt out and let the teams play hard?  I don't want to see one team holding and no calls and the other team accidentally scraping off and the other guy falls on the ground doing his best Oscar performance and The refs get suckered.  I don't want to see bogus PI calls... either way. I know our guys are capable of catching hard thrown difficult to catch passes in tight coverage...so is SF.  I want the players to decide the outcome not the refs.  Neither one of these QBs will be wearing a skirt..they both run..as far as I'm concerned they are both running backs as much as passers. If they get hit so be it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what is a Hawk fan eating Sunday Night?  When we tailgate at the stick we generally eat something connected to the visiting city, for example Lamb Burgers when the Rams come to town, two weeks ago fish burgers for the Dolphins and for the next home game Tamale Pie and Chile for the Cards.
> 
> I'm thinking a Chicken casserole for Sunday Night (Adobe Chicken Casserole Recipe from Patty).
> 
> For you I suggest a Joe's Special (Joes Special Recipes from Top Sites, Cookbooks & Community - TasteBook) sour dough bread and butter and a shot or two of Jameson's Irish Whiskey before the game.  No more though, you'll need the rest to drown your sorrow post-game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not going.. ..I love being at the games but now that I have these dogs no way do I leave em in my VW Bus for three plus hours.
> 
> Ya gotta keep in mind that it will be raining, windy and just above freezing.   This is NOT southern or mid California.   There are several hundred huge rec vehicles that all park right behind the semi open end of the stadium and they have friggin kitchens in em.  They eat whatever they want or order takeout from the very convenient great reastaurants and pizza places within one block of the stadium parking area.
> 
> When I did go I had these trick plastic bags that I would put mixed margaurita in .. then buy the biggest Sprite and dump out all but the ice..you're set!  I rarely drink so it doesn't take much to get a good buzz on.
> 
> Nope!  I'll be glued to the TV with my mutts ... I will make a big pile( maybe 3 lbs) of chicken breast strips and and another 3-4 lbs of double cooked home fries spicy style.
> 
> The dogs will sit there all proper and I hand feed em a chunk of chicken or a spud qtr and they are real patient while I dip mine's in a garlic sour cream dip.
> 
> If it turns out close and we lose I won't freak out.  It could just as easily be a blowout for us and that would be fun.  I seriously doubt that SF will repeat what they did in the first half in NE.
Click to expand...


I'm expecting a close game, but both teams have enough explosiveness on offense (and ability to score on defense/ST) that a blowout isn't out of the question.

I think I'll be fine as long as the Niners don't lose by blowing a lead.  That will probably be bad for my blood pressure.


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what is a Hawk fan eating Sunday Night?  When we tailgate at the stick we generally eat something connected to the visiting city, for example Lamb Burgers when the Rams come to town, two weeks ago fish burgers for the Dolphins and for the next home game Tamale Pie and Chile for the Cards.
> 
> I'm thinking a Chicken casserole for Sunday Night (Adobe Chicken Casserole Recipe from Patty).
> 
> For you I suggest a Joe's Special (Joes Special Recipes from Top Sites, Cookbooks & Community - TasteBook) sour dough bread and butter and a shot or two of Jameson's Irish Whiskey before the game.  No more though, you'll need the rest to drown your sorrow post-game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going.. ..I love being at the games but now that I have these dogs no way do I leave em in my VW Bus for three plus hours.
> 
> Ya gotta keep in mind that it will be raining, windy and just above freezing.   This is NOT southern or mid California.   There are several hundred huge rec vehicles that all park right behind the semi open end of the stadium and they have friggin kitchens in em.  They eat whatever they want or order takeout from the very convenient great reastaurants and pizza places within one block of the stadium parking area.
> 
> When I did go I had these trick plastic bags that I would put mixed margaurita in .. then buy the biggest Sprite and dump out all but the ice..you're set!  I rarely drink so it doesn't take much to get a good buzz on.
> 
> Nope!  I'll be glued to the TV with my mutts ... I will make a big pile( maybe 3 lbs) of chicken breast strips and and another 3-4 lbs of double cooked home fries spicy style.
> 
> The dogs will sit there all proper and I hand feed em a chunk of chicken or a spud qtr and they are real patient while I dip mine's in a garlic sour cream dip.
> 
> If it turns out close and we lose I won't freak out.  It could just as easily be a blowout for us and that would be fun.  I seriously doubt that SF will repeat what they did in the first half in NE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm expecting a close game, but both teams have enough explosiveness on offense (and ability to score on defense/ST) that a blowout isn't out of the question.
> 
> I think I'll be fine as long as the Niners don't lose by blowing a lead.  That will probably be bad for my blood pressure.
Click to expand...


I'm still trying to figure out how SF let the Pats off the hook in the second half last weekend.  You guys didn;t have em on the ropes ..you had thrown them completely out of the ring ..the game was a joke.  At least you did the Seahawks one small favor in that we were starting to geta quick reputation for "piling it on"  

PILING IT ON ?????????  What the fuck is THAT??  This is the N FUCKIN F L..  There is NO piling it on !!!!!!  I can't fuckin believe how soft this country has become..  Is this what the draft system has become?  Parity?  So we practiced a fake punt???  So what?  Our kicker wasn't even on the field  !!!  Next thing yanno is you will have to hand out little flyers to the opposing bench telling em what your next ten plays will be!!!!  

But you took the preassure off by allowing the Patty Cakes to come back with 28 un answered points.   

That was real nice.


----------



## Wry Catcher

HUGGY said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going.. ..I love being at the games but now that I have these dogs no way do I leave em in my VW Bus for three plus hours.
> 
> Ya gotta keep in mind that it will be raining, windy and just above freezing.   This is NOT southern or mid California.   There are several hundred huge rec vehicles that all park right behind the semi open end of the stadium and they have friggin kitchens in em.  They eat whatever they want or order takeout from the very convenient great reastaurants and pizza places within one block of the stadium parking area.
> 
> When I did go I had these trick plastic bags that I would put mixed margaurita in .. then buy the biggest Sprite and dump out all but the ice..you're set!  I rarely drink so it doesn't take much to get a good buzz on.
> 
> Nope!  I'll be glued to the TV with my mutts ... I will make a big pile( maybe 3 lbs) of chicken breast strips and and another 3-4 lbs of double cooked home fries spicy style.
> 
> The dogs will sit there all proper and I hand feed em a chunk of chicken or a spud qtr and they are real patient while I dip mine's in a garlic sour cream dip.
> 
> If it turns out close and we lose I won't freak out.  It could just as easily be a blowout for us and that would be fun.  I seriously doubt that SF will repeat what they did in the first half in NE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm expecting a close game, but both teams have enough explosiveness on offense (and ability to score on defense/ST) that a blowout isn't out of the question.
> 
> I think I'll be fine as long as the Niners don't lose by blowing a lead.  That will probably be bad for my blood pressure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out how SF let the Pats off the hook in the second half last weekend.  You guys didn;t have em on the ropes ..you had thrown them completely out of the ring ..the game was a joke.  At least you did the Seahawks one small favor in that we were starting to geta quick reputation for "piling it on"
> 
> The D switched form man to man to zone and the offense went conservative.  If I were the head coach I would have sat Colin and put in Alex.  Short controlled passes and inside running by Gore and James with a couple of play action passes deep to spread the Pats D.
> 
> PILING IT ON ?????????  What the fuck is THAT??  This is the N FUCKIN F L..  There is NO piling it on !!!!!!  I can't fuckin believe how soft this country has become..  Is this what the draft system has become?  Parity?  So we practiced a fake punt???  So what?  Our kicker wasn't even on the field  !!!  Next thing yanno is you will have to hand out little flyers to the opposing bench telling em what your next ten plays will be!!!!
> 
> But you took the preassure off by allowing the Patty Cakes to come back with 28 un answered points.
> 
> That was real nice.
Click to expand...


The telling point to me was at the end, with one Smith on the bench and the other Smith really tired others stepped up and sacked Brady at crunch time.  That effort may be why this will be a 'Super' season for the Niners.


----------



## HUGGY

Wry Catcher said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm expecting a close game, but both teams have enough explosiveness on offense (and ability to score on defense/ST) that a blowout isn't out of the question.
> 
> I think I'll be fine as long as the Niners don't lose by blowing a lead.  That will probably be bad for my blood pressure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out how SF let the Pats off the hook in the second half last weekend.  You guys didn;t have em on the ropes ..you had thrown them completely out of the ring ..the game was a joke.  At least you did the Seahawks one small favor in that we were starting to geta quick reputation for "piling it on"
> 
> The D switched form man to man to zone and the offense went conservative.  If I were the head coach I would have sat Colin and put in Alex.  Short controlled passes and inside running by Gore and James with a couple of play action passes deep to spread the Pats D.
> 
> PILING IT ON ?????????  What the fuck is THAT??  This is the N FUCKIN F L..  There is NO piling it on !!!!!!  I can't fuckin believe how soft this country has become..  Is this what the draft system has become?  Parity?  So we practiced a fake punt???  So what?  Our kicker wasn't even on the field  !!!  Next thing yanno is you will have to hand out little flyers to the opposing bench telling em what your next ten plays will be!!!!
> 
> But you took the preassure off by allowing the Patty Cakes to come back with 28 un answered points.
> 
> That was real nice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The telling point to me was at the end, with one Smith on the bench and the other Smith really tired others stepped up and sacked Brady at crunch time.  That effort may be why this will be a 'Super' season for the Niners.
Click to expand...


Sacks are rare..It's not like they were happening all game long.  SF got lucky there.  You can't just dial up a sack and expect it to happen.  If it was so easy to stop the Pats there would never have been the previous four un answered touchdowns.

Face it! SF got out of there by the skin of their teeth.  It ....just wasn't a low scoring game..BUT it was tied right up near the end of the fourth QTR.  As far as the scoreboard saw it...it might as well have been 0-0...with a couple of minutes to go..

Squeeking one out ...even in NE against the high and mighty Pats is no big deal.  The Seahawks beat em earlier in the Season...way before we took the cuffs of Wilson.

The more I analyse this Sunday Night game I see no reason why we don't have another blow out in the fridge to pull out and serve to the 9ers.

We need to make a serious statement on what it looks like to be on a roll...to be peaking going into the playoffs.


----------



## Wry Catcher

If you can, put on sports center NOW, coming up is a thing on the coaches.


----------



## Wry Catcher

It was dumb, some Seattle Shock Jock's Rap 'Song' on Harbaugh.


----------



## HUGGY

Wry Catcher said:


> It was dumb, some Seattle Shock Jock's Rap 'Song' on Harbaugh.



I've heard it.  It's mega gay.  Just purely antagonistic and juvenile.

I shudder to imagine how stupid the Seattle media would be getting if the Pats had won.

This game with the 9ers is a real big deal here.  This town has been ga-ga on football for as long as I can remember..  

That "Beast" mode run on N O a couple of years ago by Marshawn Lynch actually registered as a small earthquake in Seattle.  Does THAT tell ya anything about the fans and what they are capable of in that stadium of ours?...well actually it's Paul Allens..

The "run"  ....the earthquake...


----------



## Wry Catcher

HUGGY said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was dumb, some Seattle Shock Jock's Rap 'Song' on Harbaugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard it.  It's mega gay.  Just purely antagonistic and juvenile.
> 
> I shudder to imagine how stupid the Seattle media would be getting if the Pats had won.
> 
> This game with the 9ers is a real big deal here.  This town has been ga-ga on football for as long as I can remember..
> 
> That "Beast" mode run on N O a couple of years ago by Marshawn Lynch actually registered as a small earthquake in Seattle.  Does THAT tell ya anything about the fans and what they are capable of in that stadium of ours?...well actually it's Paul Allens..
> 
> The "run"  ....the earthquake...
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kIKUs-YSx7k]Marshawn Lynch Touchdown Run vs Saints BEAST QUAKE with Fan Reaction - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


My wife and I drove up to Seattle a few years ago when the Giants played the Mariners.  Nice ball park but the fans were pretty laid back - much different crowd than what I see on 
TV when the Hawks are on the tube.  If the game had been in Sept. or Oct. we might have flown up for the game, but Settle in December is like San Francisco in July (when the fog and wind combine to make it feel like winter).  

Niners know they need to start out fast, keep the 12th man quiet and stop Lynch on the ground.  Wilson's threat to run may be less of a problem given the speed of the four linebackers.  Still, its gonna be a battle.

PS  That was a great run, but (lol) had it been flag football he would have been down at least six times.  Lynch cannot be arm tackled! Have you watched enough Niner games to see how Wittner & Goldson tackle if (and it's rare) a RB gets into the secondary?.  The LB's and front three usually stop the run game, so I'm betting (and suspect Harbaugh & team are too) that Lynch gets a screen pass or two and lines up wide and takes a slant or two.

PS II  Sports Center is calling the game, "the battle in seattle".


----------



## percysunshine

HUGGY said:


> Las Vegas money has taken notice of the Seahawks!
> 
> 3 weeks ago the Hawks were 50 to 1 to win the SB.
> 
> Today listening to the manager of the Mandalay Bay Casino the Hawks are unbelievably 4-1 to win the NFC and 8-1 to WIN the SB!!!!
> 
> I aam straight up kicking myself for not throwing down a couple hundred on my Hawks three weeks ago!!
> 
> DAMN!!!  That would be all I need to fix up my boat!!  FUCK!!!!



Yeah, but you would never have cashed out, for understandably sentimental reasons, and let it ride, and lost the $200 anyway.

Look at the good side of things.


----------



## HUGGY

percysunshine said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Las Vegas money has taken notice of the Seahawks!
> 
> 3 weeks ago the Hawks were 50 to 1 to win the SB.
> 
> Today listening to the manager of the Mandalay Bay Casino the Hawks are unbelievably 4-1 to win the NFC and 8-1 to WIN the SB!!!!
> 
> I aam straight up kicking myself for not throwing down a couple hundred on my Hawks three weeks ago!!
> 
> DAMN!!!  That would be all I need to fix up my boat!!  FUCK!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but you would never have cashed out, for understandably sentimental reasons, and let it ride, and lost the $200 anyway.
> 
> Look at the good side of things.
Click to expand...


Ya never know fo sho when ya buy the ticket.  So far it wouldn't be a bad bet 200 bucks to get ten thousand.

If I could bet those odds now I would jump on it with both feet.  If we win big tommorow I'll be pulling my hair out!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> This is the most interesting part of the NFL season.  Now is when the players start flying around and really smacking each other in their grills.
> 
> I wait all year for the chance for my Seahawks to be in the playoffs.  This year looks real good for a run to the Superbowl.
> 
> Anybody else out there with teams in the hunt?
> 
> Bring it  !!!!



You mind explaining why you are so obsessed over the Seahawks Huggy?


----------



## rightwinger

The last ten years has shown us that the team that wins the SuperBowl in February is not the team that looks the best in September

Whoever is hottest is the team that makes a SuperBowl run

The hottest team right now is Seattle


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the most interesting part of the NFL season.  Now is when the players start flying around and really smacking each other in their grills.
> 
> I wait all year for the chance for my Seahawks to be in the playoffs.  This year looks real good for a run to the Superbowl.
> 
> Anybody else out there with teams in the hunt?
> 
> Bring it  !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mind explaining why you are so obsessed over the Seahawks Huggy?
Click to expand...


Maybe it is because aside from the original owners .. * I am the ORIGINAL *Seahawk Fan!

Before they completed their first official training facility in Kirkland on the shore of Lake Washington the Seahawks practiced in the field of a small bible college also in Kirkland WA.

There was a bank on one end of the field with campus parking above.  

I sat on that bank and watched the original Seahawks practice before they ever played a snap in public.  It was just me and a handful of players wives and children.

There were no other people on that bank when they started..I'd go rain or shine.  Then a few people showed up and then more and eventually they built a security fence around the field.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> This is the most interesting part of the NFL season.  Now is when the players start flying around and really smacking each other in their grills.
> 
> I wait all year for the chance for my Seahawks to be in the playoffs.  This year looks real good for a run to the Superbowl.
> 
> Anybody else out there with teams in the hunt?
> 
> Bring it  !!!!



The Seahawks are my second favorite team.First is the Chargers but they are doing so horrible right now Im on the Seahawks band wagon.Im a Seahawks fan probably for a different reason than you are though.I became a Seahawks fan just a couple years ago when they brought in Peter Carrol for their coach.I always thought he was a very underrated good coach when he was the coach of the Jets.

If not for a miracle play that Dan Marino orchestrated back then and pulled off and defeated the jets in that game,he would have turned that organization around and made them into a winner that year but that play demoralized the jets and they never recovered from it and lost their remaining games after that.

they just could not get that play out of their minds and Carrol was unfailry fired after that.Many sports people also thought he was fired unfairly that year and should have been allowed to come back the following season to build that team so Im happy he finally has a good quarterback to build his team around now.

That being said,I think they will make it the NFC championship game but thats as far as they will make it.I dont see them going up to atlanta this year and winning up there.This looks to me like thsi year is finally their year,that they wont pull a marty schottenheimer and be one and done like they usually are,that they will go the superbowl finally.

 But theres always next year for your Hawks though and now that they finally got a a good quarterback in Wilson  and with Mr Wilson  as the quarterback and Carrol the coach,you just know eventually they are going to win at LEAST one superbowl so dont worry,you'll get to the superbowl eventually and finally win it as well.


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the most interesting part of the NFL season.  Now is when the players start flying around and really smacking each other in their grills.
> 
> I wait all year for the chance for my Seahawks to be in the playoffs.  This year looks real good for a run to the Superbowl.
> 
> Anybody else out there with teams in the hunt?
> 
> Bring it  !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Seahawks are my second favorite team. *nice* First is the Chargers but they are doing so horrible right now Im on the Seahawks band wagon.Im a Seahawks fan probably for a different reason than you are though.I became a Seahawks fan just a couple years ago when they brought in Peter Carrol for their coach.I always thought he was a very underrated good coach when he was the coach of the Jets. *Carroll seems like kinda a smart ass but I like his coaching style*
> 
> If not for a miracle play that Dan Marino orchestrated back then and pulled off and defeated the jets in that game,he would have turned that organization around and made them into a winner that year but that play demoralized the jets and they never recovered from it and lost their remaining games after that.
> 
> they just could not get that play out of their minds and Carrol was unfailry fired after that.*Maybe that's why he stresses no "highs" and no "lows" in his interviews*Many sports people also thought he was fired unfairly that year and should have been allowed to come back the following season to build that team so Im happy he finally has a good quarterback to build his team around now.
> 
> That being said,I think they will make it the NFC championship game but thats as far as they will make it.I dont see them going up to atlanta this year and winning up there.*I'm not afraid of any team in the NFC*This looks to me like thsi year is finally their year,that they wont pull a marty schottenheimer and be one and done like they usually are,that they will go the superbowl finally.
> 
> _But theres always next year _for your Hawks though and now that they finally got a a good quarterback in Wilson  and with Mr Wilson  as the quarterback and Carrol the coach,you just know eventually they are going to win at LEAST one superbowl so dont worry,you'll get to the superbowl eventually and finally win it as well.
Click to expand...


*There is always THIS year..GO!!!!  SEAHAWKS!!!!*


----------



## HUGGY

All I want for X MAS are some great video clips of Wilson tearin up some 9er ASS !!!!!

True story.


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXdhKyIEQpM]The Heavy - How You Like Me Now (Lyrics and Song) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Montrovant

Just total domination by the Hawks.  Completely destroyed my Niners.  They looked better in all phases of the game.

Was it just me, or did the refs suck that game?  That hit by Chancellor on Davis looked completely legal to me.  There were seemingly a bunch of non-calls that should have been there and some questionable calls made as well.  It didn't favor one side or change the game at all, but it was noticeable I thought.

Hopefully the Niners can get over this and beat the Cards to at least win the division.  Hell, they still might get the 2 seed and a bye if the Vikings can knock off the Packers.  That doesn't seem likely, but the Vikings are still fighting for a playoff spot so you never know.

Seattle is in the playoffs, right now it's just a question of seeding.  I'm sure there will be a lot of Seattle fans rooting for Arizona next week! 

Grats to the Seahawks.  Big win.


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> Just total domination by the Hawks.  Completely destroyed my Niners.  They looked better in all phases of the game.
> 
> Was it just me, or did the refs suck that game?  That hit by Chancellor on Davis looked completely legal to me.  There were seemingly a bunch of non-calls that should have been there and some questionable calls made as well.  It didn't favor one side or change the game at all, but it was noticeable I thought.
> 
> Hopefully the Niners can get over this and beat the Cards to at least win the division.  Hell, they still might get the 2 seed and a bye if the Vikings can knock off the Packers.  That doesn't seem likely, but the Vikings are still fighting for a playoff spot so you never know.
> 
> Seattle is in the playoffs, right now it's just a question of seeding.  I'm sure there will be a lot of Seattle fans rooting for Arizona next week!
> 
> Grats to the Seahawks.  Big win.



You have big time class dude!!  I know a blowout hurts.. I doubt you will lose to te cards so blow em out and have some fun...See ya in the playoffs.  I'm sure we will play the 9ers for the NFL championship..  Should be a closer game now that we know what we are both capable of now.

I have been over at this real popular 9ers site and they are ready to commit Hari Cari..

SAN FRANCISCO 49ERS VS SEATTLE SEAHAWKS GAMEDAY THREAD (Week 16) - 49erswebzone.com Forum


----------



## HUGGY

HUGGY said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> San Francisco
> 
> 
> 49ers
> 
> 
> Win The Superbowl
> 
> 
> 
> well, if we're still around after 12/21/12....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We almost won that game against the fags from Sand Franhomo if it wasn't for some very questionable calls.  The Seahawks were ahead 6 to 3 until 3 min left in the third qtr.. in their stadium.  The final score was only 13 to 6.. AND this was way back on Octobler 12th when Wilson was still being held back.  Nowadays ...not so much..the kid gets to hold the reigns more and it's allowed the Hawks to score 58 and 50 in the last two games..so San Fagsisco better bring it this weekend for the Sunday Night Football game in Century Link field...by far the loudest stadium in the world.  More penalties for illegal motion than anywhere in the NFL.
> 
> Prediction... Seattle 41...Sanny Fagsisco..17
> 
> We will show those pussies in New England how to crush the spirit out of a team and embarrass them in front of a National audience.
Click to expand...


OK Class ...let's review our predictions....

HUGGY predicted 41 for his Hawks... outcome 42..pretty close ...It's best not to guess too high lest one is thought to be a braggart!

9ers  HUGGY was being overly generous. at 17... truth be told ...13 

Still not a bad guess over all.

OK!!!  Bring on the Rams!!


----------



## rightwinger

Montrovant said:


> Just total domination by the Hawks.  Completely destroyed my Niners.  They looked better in all phases of the game.
> 
> Was it just me, or did the refs suck that game?  That hit by Chancellor on Davis looked completely legal to me.  There were seemingly a bunch of non-calls that should have been there and some questionable calls made as well.  It didn't favor one side or change the game at all, but it was noticeable I thought.
> 
> Hopefully the Niners can get over this and beat the Cards to at least win the division.  Hell, they still might get the 2 seed and a bye if the Vikings can knock off the Packers.  That doesn't seem likely, but the Vikings are still fighting for a playoff spot so you never know.
> 
> Seattle is in the playoffs, right now it's just a question of seeding.  I'm sure there will be a lot of Seattle fans rooting for Arizona next week!
> 
> Grats to the Seahawks.  Big win.



Hawks look hungry heading into the playoffs

Easy team to root for if it weren't for those god awful ugly uniforms


----------



## HUGGY

rightwinger said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just total domination by the Hawks.  Completely destroyed my Niners.  They looked better in all phases of the game.
> 
> Was it just me, or did the refs suck that game?  That hit by Chancellor on Davis looked completely legal to me.  There were seemingly a bunch of non-calls that should have been there and some questionable calls made as well.  It didn't favor one side or change the game at all, but it was noticeable I thought.
> 
> Hopefully the Niners can get over this and beat the Cards to at least win the division.  Hell, they still might get the 2 seed and a bye if the Vikings can knock off the Packers.  That doesn't seem likely, but the Vikings are still fighting for a playoff spot so you never know.
> 
> Seattle is in the playoffs, right now it's just a question of seeding.  I'm sure there will be a lot of Seattle fans rooting for Arizona next week!
> 
> Grats to the Seahawks.  Big win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hawks look hungry heading into the playoffs
> 
> Easy team to root for if it weren't for those god awful ugly uniforms
Click to expand...


I feel your pain bro.  The Seahawks should wear cheerleader outfits.  Maybe then they could get some love from the fags in the East Coast press.


----------



## HUGGY

I believe SF will lose to Arizona at home.  Seattle crushed them so furiously they are in fact second guessing themselves.. It's in every blog and messageboard.  One week ago they were bragging insufferably.  Today you would be hard pressed to find enough rope in any hardware store to hang yourself with.

I hear you have to make an appointment a month in advance to jump off the Golden Gate Bridge.

We NEED to take our game with the Rams seriously.  If we win..IMO we will be the NFC West champs.


----------



## Lumpy 1

HUGGY said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> San Francisco
> 
> 
> 49ers
> 
> 
> Win The Superbowl
> 
> 
> 
> well, if we're still around after 12/21/12....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We almost won that game against the fags from Sand Franhomo if it wasn't for some very questionable calls.  The Seahawks were ahead 6 to 3 until 3 min left in the third qtr.. in their stadium.  The final score was only 13 to 6.. AND this was way back on Octobler 12th when Wilson was still being held back.  Nowadays ...not so much..the kid gets to hold the reigns more and it's allowed the Hawks to score 58 and 50 in the last two games..so San Fagsisco better bring it this weekend for the Sunday Night Football game in Century Link field...by far the loudest stadium in the world.  More penalties for illegal motion than anywhere in the NFL.
> 
> Prediction... Seattle 41...Sanny Fagsisco..17
> 
> We will show those pussies in New England how to crush the spirit out of a team and embarrass them in front of a National audience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK Class ...let's review our predictions....
> 
> HUGGY predicted 41 for his Hawks... outcome 42..pretty close ...It's best not to guess too high lest one is thought to be a braggart!
> 
> 9ers  HUGGY was being overly generous. at 17... truth be told ...13
> 
> Still not a bad guess over all.
> 
> OK!!!  Bring on the Rams!!
Click to expand...


A butt kicking is a Butt kicking.... 

 I can only sit back and applaud your ultimate powers of prognostication....

...this time..


----------



## HUGGY

Lumpy 1 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> We almost won that game against the fags from Sand Franhomo if it wasn't for some very questionable calls.  The Seahawks were ahead 6 to 3 until 3 min left in the third qtr.. in their stadium.  The final score was only 13 to 6.. AND this was way back on Octobler 12th when Wilson was still being held back.  Nowadays ...not so much..the kid gets to hold the reigns more and it's allowed the Hawks to score 58 and 50 in the last two games..so San Fagsisco better bring it this weekend for the Sunday Night Football game in Century Link field...by far the loudest stadium in the world.  More penalties for illegal motion than anywhere in the NFL.
> 
> Prediction... Seattle 41...Sanny Fagsisco..17
> 
> We will show those pussies in New England how to crush the spirit out of a team and embarrass them in front of a National audience.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK Class ...let's review our predictions....
> 
> HUGGY predicted 41 for his Hawks... outcome 42..pretty close ...It's best not to guess too high lest one is thought to be a braggart!
> 
> 9ers  HUGGY was being overly generous. at 17... truth be told ...13
> 
> Still not a bad guess over all.
> 
> OK!!!  Bring on the Rams!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A butt kicking is a Butt kicking....
> 
> I can only sit back and applaud your ultimate powers of prognostication....
> 
> ...this time..
Click to expand...


Merry Christmas you fucking TWAT!    Here is some more love for y'all  

SF will STRUGGLE to beat Cards in a close game at home and might very well lose.

One might think a team would take out their frustrations on a weaker opponent...If the beating is thorough enough as it was in Seattle ...but that is not neccessarily how it works.  SF is second guessing themselves big time right now and probably won't have their heads on straight for Sunday.

HUGGY's prediction... Cards 14..SF 13 in huge upset.  Seahawks win NFC WEST!


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK Class ...let's review our predictions....
> 
> HUGGY predicted 41 for his Hawks... outcome 42..pretty close ...It's best not to guess too high lest one is thought to be a braggart!
> 
> 9ers  HUGGY was being overly generous. at 17... truth be told ...13
> 
> Still not a bad guess over all.
> 
> OK!!!  Bring on the Rams!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A butt kicking is a Butt kicking....
> 
> I can only sit back and applaud your ultimate powers of prognostication....
> 
> ...this time..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas you fucking TWAT!    Here is some more love for y'all
> 
> SF will STRUGGLE to beat Cards in a close game at home and might very well lose.
> 
> One might think a team would take out their frustrations on a weaker opponent...If the beating is thorough enough as it was in Seattle ...but that is not neccessarily how it works.  SF is second guessing themselves big time right now and probably won't have their heads on straight for Sunday.
> 
> HUGGY's prediction... Cards 14..SF 13 in huge upset.  Seahawks win NFC WEST!
Click to expand...


Hah!  You predict a Seattle division victory....I'm going to predict the Niners still end up with the bye!

Even with their receiving corp decimated against an Arizona defense that actually is good, that Cardinal offense is so terrible the Niner defense will probably score enough to win the game.

Green Bay may look like a lock to win, but the Vikings are playing for their playoff lives, they just came off the upset of Houston, and Peterson and that O-line will be doing everything they can to get him the record.  They will upset the Packers, and with the Niner victory they will get the second seed and a bye, not to mention a home game when they play their first game!


----------



## Article 15

Your boys are looking good, Huggy. 

Still dont see them winning three road playoff games but they will be a loud out.


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A butt kicking is a Butt kicking....
> 
> I can only sit back and applaud your ultimate powers of prognostication....
> 
> ...this time..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas you fucking TWAT!    Here is some more love for y'all
> 
> SF will STRUGGLE to beat Cards in a close game at home and might very well lose.
> 
> One might think a team would take out their frustrations on a weaker opponent...If the beating is thorough enough as it was in Seattle ...but that is not neccessarily how it works.  SF is second guessing themselves big time right now and probably won't have their heads on straight for Sunday.
> 
> HUGGY's prediction... Cards 14..SF 13 in huge upset.  Seahawks win NFC WEST!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hah!  You predict a Seattle division victory....I'm going to predict the Niners still end up with the bye!
> 
> Even with their receiving corp decimated against an Arizona defense that actually is good, that Cardinal offense is so terrible the Niner defense will probably score enough to win the game.
> 
> Green Bay may look like a lock to win, but the Vikings are playing for their playoff lives, they just came off the upset of Houston, and Peterson and that O-line will be doing everything they can to get him the record.  They will upset the Packers, and with the Niner victory they will get the second seed and a bye, not to mention a home game when they play their first game!
Click to expand...


My "prediction" is more of a working theory on the relative effects of losing very badly in a divisional game with more than just the obvious at stake.  Harbaugh and Carroll were playing for a working formula on how to beat the most likely divisional number one rival for this playoff run and for the future.  A team designs their offensive and defensive weapons to beat their most important rivals.  That was the only reason that makes sense why they benched a very good but predictable QB in favor of one that added a lot more versatility in defending. 

Standing alone it was a master stroke but the often used phrase *checkers and Chess *seems appropriate.  Carroll "out Kaepernicked" Harbaugh before the season even started.  He just didn't show his hand until the Chicago game when it was clear that holding Wilson back at the end of the game was not going to win the game under any circumstances.  By then Harbaugh was fully commited to his decision to bench Smith.  On the surface and for a few games it apeared that there was no answer for Colin.  SF was looking like an unbeatable juggernaut.  Then the Carroll bet came to play and the master stroke by replacing Alex Smith with the second year player Kaepernick by  Harbaugh was shown to be a house of cards.  True Colin could run fast but all a team needs to beat him is more speed on the corners.  Wilson just clearly proved that he was by far the better QB.  It was an interesting bet.  

Ya he, CK, has a hell of a gun as all baseball pitchers do.  But you would not put a pitcher in a 2nd basemans or a shortstops position.  Both QBs were offered big contracts by Major league Baseball.  CK as a pitcher and Wilson as a second baseman.  Pitchers don't train to throw accurately on the run..2nd basemen have to.  It is the nature of the position.  Harbaugh should have known that a second baseman is better adapted to a run and gun QB than a BB pitcher as is CK.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> I believe SF will lose to Arizona at home.  Seattle crushed them so furiously they are in fact second guessing themselves.. It's in every blog and messageboard.  One week ago they were bragging insufferably.  Today you would be hard pressed to find enough rope in any hardware store to hang yourself with.
> 
> I hear you have to make an appointment a month in advance to jump off the Golden Gate Bridge.
> 
> We NEED to take our game with the Rams seriously.  If we win..IMO we will be the NFC West champs.



Dude your dreaming and in denial.You so much want home field advantage for the hawks your living in a fantasyland.at this time of the year you would have to be stupid to pick Arizona to win even if they were playing them at home in Arizona. and your predicting the niners  will lose to them in San Fran? Man your getting desperate. 

If this was at the beginning of the year when the Cardinals actually got off to a good start I could understand you picking them to win,who would have figured they would beat the patriots on the road? 

But this is THE CARDINALS. losers of something like what is it 9 straight or something like that before they finally won against detroit another lousy team?

I  hope for your own sake you did not put a lot of money on this game that the cards would win?


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe SF will lose to Arizona at home.  Seattle crushed them so furiously they are in fact second guessing themselves.. It's in every blog and messageboard.  One week ago they were bragging insufferably.  Today you would be hard pressed to find enough rope in any hardware store to hang yourself with.
> 
> I hear you have to make an appointment a month in advance to jump off the Golden Gate Bridge.
> 
> We NEED to take our game with the Rams seriously.  If we win..IMO we will be the NFC West champs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dude your dreaming and in denial*.You so much want home field advantage for the hawks your living in a fantasyland.at this time of the year you would have to be stupid to pick Arizona to win even if they were playing them at home in Arizona. and your predicting the niners  will lose to them in San Fran? Man your getting desperate.
> 
> If this was at the beginning of the year when the Cardinals actually got off to a good start I could understand you picking them to win,who would have figured they would beat the patriots on the road?
> 
> But this is THE CARDINALS. losers of something like what is it 9 straight or something like that before they finally won against detroit another lousy team?
> 
> I  hope for your own sake you did not put a lot of money on this game that the cards would win?
Click to expand...


Seriously...  I don't care.  I'm just having fun speculating on the possible effects of draconian spankings in the NFL since it hasn't happened in anyone's living memory..At least anybody that still has a memory..


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A butt kicking is a Butt kicking....
> 
> I can only sit back and applaud your ultimate powers of prognostication....
> 
> ...this time..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas you fucking TWAT!    Here is some more love for y'all
> 
> SF will STRUGGLE to beat Cards in a close game at home and might very well lose.
> 
> One might think a team would take out their frustrations on a weaker opponent...If the beating is thorough enough as it was in Seattle ...but that is not neccessarily how it works.  SF is second guessing themselves big time right now and probably won't have their heads on straight for Sunday.
> 
> HUGGY's prediction... Cards 14..SF 13 in huge upset.  Seahawks win NFC WEST!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hah!  You predict a Seattle division victory....I'm going to predict the Niners still end up with the bye!
> 
> Even with their receiving corp decimated against an Arizona defense that actually is good, that Cardinal offense is so terrible the Niner defense will probably score enough to win the game.
> 
> Green Bay may look like a lock to win, but the Vikings are playing for their playoff lives, they just came off the upset of Houston, and Peterson and that O-line will be doing everything they can to get him the record.  They will upset the Packers, and with the Niner victory they will get the second seed and a bye, not to mention a home game when they play their first game!
Click to expand...


agreed with everything you posted except the part on  the Vikings beating the Packers.could be a close game though since the vikings will be pumped up to get the record for AP.


----------



## del

HUGGY said:


> This is the most interesting part of the NFL season.  Now is when the players start flying around and really smacking each other in their grills.
> 
> I wait all year for the chance for my Seahawks to be in the playoffs.  This year looks real good for a run to the Superbowl.
> 
> Anybody else out there with teams in the hunt?
> 
> Bring it  !!!!



i don't think seattle can win on the road


----------



## LA RAM FAN

del said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the most interesting part of the NFL season.  Now is when the players start flying around and really smacking each other in their grills.
> 
> I wait all year for the chance for my Seahawks to be in the playoffs.  This year looks real good for a run to the Superbowl.
> 
> Anybody else out there with teams in the hunt?
> 
> Bring it  !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i don't think seattle can win on the road
Click to expand...


The only team I think they will have a problem with on the road is the Packers.This team is no longer a team that cant win on the road anymore.they dispelled that notion with that impressive victory in chicago where its tough to win there against that fearsome defense.Greey Bay wil be a much tougher test for them though since THEY have a quarterback.As long as they did not have to face Green Bay on the road,I think they would get there but I just dont see them avoiding having to face green Bay.


----------



## HUGGY

del said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the most interesting part of the NFL season.  Now is when the players start flying around and really smacking each other in their grills.
> 
> I wait all year for the chance for my Seahawks to be in the playoffs.  This year looks real good for a run to the Superbowl.
> 
> Anybody else out there with teams in the hunt?
> 
> Bring it  !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i don't think seattle can win on the road
Click to expand...


I'm pretty sure the Panthers, Chicago and the Bills would dissagree.  Even when Wilson was playing in handcuffs in the first 10 games of the season we only lost once by 7 once by 6 twice by 4 and once by 3..  I'm pretty sure our average loss all on the road is the lowest in the NFL.  As of late with Wilson working free of restraints since the last two minutes in Chicago our only guide for an away game was 50-17 against the Bills.  The Bills in the previous 6 games to the Toronto game actually had a pretty good D and a vey talented Back named Spiller.

One never knows until the games are played but I have no fear of any team in any stadium.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the most interesting part of the NFL season.  Now is when the players start flying around and really smacking each other in their grills.
> 
> I wait all year for the chance for my Seahawks to be in the playoffs.  This year looks real good for a run to the Superbowl.
> 
> Anybody else out there with teams in the hunt?
> 
> Bring it  !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i don't think seattle can win on the road
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure the Panthers, Chicago and the Bills would dissagree.  Even when Wilson was playing in handcuffs in the first 10 games of the season we only lost once by 7 once by 6 twice by 4 and once by 3..  I'm pretty sure our average loss all on the road is the lowest in the NFL.  As of late with Wilson working free of restraints since the last two minutes in Chicago our only guide for an away game was 50-17 against the Bills.  The Bills in the previous 6 games to the Toronto game actually had a pretty good D and a vey talented Back named Spiller.
> 
> One never knows until the games are played but I have no fear of any team in any stadium.
Click to expand...


so very true.Wilson is a much different quarterback now than he was in the first half of the season.Even the announcers like Terry Bradshaw,Tony Dungy,ect ect,have noticed and thats because like you said,he doesnt have the handcuffs on him anymore.


----------



## HUGGY

I think the Seahawks should fire their punter.  Seahawks were something like 12/14 in first down conversions ...one of those "failures" was our backup QB kneeling to run out the clock.

If our punter, I don't even know his name, only contributes one punt in a game...isn't he just dead wood?  Maybe we could trade him for a bag of footballs.


----------



## Lumpy 1

HUGGY said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK Class ...let's review our predictions....
> 
> HUGGY predicted 41 for his Hawks... outcome 42..pretty close ...It's best not to guess too high lest one is thought to be a braggart!
> 
> 9ers  HUGGY was being overly generous. at 17... truth be told ...13
> 
> Still not a bad guess over all.
> 
> OK!!!  Bring on the Rams!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A butt kicking is a Butt kicking....
> 
> I can only sit back and applaud your ultimate powers of prognostication....
> 
> ...this time..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas you fucking TWAT!    Here is some more love for y'all
> 
> SF will STRUGGLE to beat Cards in a close game at home and might very well lose.
> 
> One might think a team would take out their frustrations on a weaker opponent...If the beating is thorough enough as it was in Seattle ...but that is not neccessarily how it works.  SF is second guessing themselves big time right now and probably won't have their heads on straight for Sunday.
> 
> HUGGY's prediction... Cards 14..SF 13 in huge upset.  Seahawks win NFC WEST!
Click to expand...


I'm thinking Harbaugh has a few tricks up his sleeve yet to come and your head is getting  a tad to fat for your girlish neck to hold up..

The 49er defense could probably do with a rest but I don't believe the Cardinals will offer up to much of a problem..


----------



## HUGGY

Lumpy 1 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A butt kicking is a Butt kicking....
> 
> I can only sit back and applaud your ultimate powers of prognostication....
> 
> ...this time..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas you fucking TWAT!    Here is some more love for y'all
> 
> SF will STRUGGLE to beat Cards in a close game at home and might very well lose.
> 
> One might think a team would take out their frustrations on a weaker opponent...If the beating is thorough enough as it was in Seattle ...but that is not neccessarily how it works.  SF is second guessing themselves big time right now and probably won't have their heads on straight for Sunday.
> 
> HUGGY's prediction... Cards 14..SF 13 in huge upset.  Seahawks win NFC WEST!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm thinking Harbaugh has a few tricks up his sleeve yet to come and your head is getting  a tad to fat for your girlish neck to hold up..
> 
> The 49er defense could probably do with a rest but I don't believe the Cardinals will offer up to much of a problem..
Click to expand...


So you are accusing Harbaugh of screwing up and choosing to wear a short sleave shirt when he came up here for the game?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Lumpy 1 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A butt kicking is a Butt kicking....
> 
> I can only sit back and applaud your ultimate powers of prognostication....
> 
> ...this time..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas you fucking TWAT!    Here is some more love for y'all
> 
> SF will STRUGGLE to beat Cards in a close game at home and might very well lose.
> 
> One might think a team would take out their frustrations on a weaker opponent...If the beating is thorough enough as it was in Seattle ...but that is not neccessarily how it works.  SF is second guessing themselves big time right now and probably won't have their heads on straight for Sunday.
> 
> HUGGY's prediction... Cards 14..SF 13 in huge upset.  Seahawks win NFC WEST!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm thinking Harbaugh has a few tricks up his sleeve yet to come and your head is getting  a tad to fat for your girlish neck to hold up..
> 
> The 49er defense could probably do with a rest but I don't believe the Cardinals will offer up to much of a problem..
Click to expand...


few tricks up his sleave? yeah thats why he did not show them in the most important game of the year. If the niners and Hawks meet again in the playoffs expect the Haks to own them.as i just said,when they played them before,Wilson is a much different quarterback now than he was at that time and the seahawks beat themselves in that game.Many sports announcers said they should have won that game.Kepernick only has a few games under his belt and THIS time if they faced each other again,he will melt because of that.

It did not surprise me one bit at all when the niners went into new england and beat the patriots.The patriots last team they played that was good was the ravens who were good at THAT time early in the year and they lost to them.The pats are over rated.If not for such an easy simple schedule,no way would they have won so many games this year.after Kapernick had to face a GOOD defense in the hawks,he showed his true colors.He is not ready at this point to take his team to the promissed land.Wilson is.If The Hawks can get past the packers in Green Bay.Its game over.They'll be in the superbowl.the niners dont impress me at all.Once it appeared they were going to walk away with that game against the pats,they relaxed and got overconfident and it almost cost them the game.


----------



## Lumpy 1

9/11 inside job said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas you fucking TWAT!    Here is some more love for y'all
> 
> SF will STRUGGLE to beat Cards in a close game at home and might very well lose.
> 
> One might think a team would take out their frustrations on a weaker opponent...If the beating is thorough enough as it was in Seattle ...but that is not neccessarily how it works.  SF is second guessing themselves big time right now and probably won't have their heads on straight for Sunday.
> 
> HUGGY's prediction... Cards 14..SF 13 in huge upset.  Seahawks win NFC WEST!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking Harbaugh has a few tricks up his sleeve yet to come and your head is getting  a tad to fat for your girlish neck to hold up..
> 
> The 49er defense could probably do with a rest but I don't believe the Cardinals will offer up to much of a problem..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> few tricks up his sleave? yeah thats why he did not show them in the most important game of the year. If the niners and Hawks meet again in the playoffs expect the Haks to own them.as i just said,when they played them before,Wilson is a much different quarterback now than he was at that time and the seahawks beat themselves in that game.Many sports announcers said they should have won that game.Kepernick only has a few games under his belt and THIS time if they faced each other again,he will melt because of that.
> 
> It did not surprise me one bit at all when the niners went into new england and beat the patriots.The patriots last team they played that was good was the ravens who were good at THAT time early in the year and they lost to them.The pats are over rated.If not for such an easy simple schedule,no way would they have won so many games this year.after Kapernick had to face a GOOD defense in the hawks,he showed his true colors.He is not ready at this point to take his team to the promissed land.Wilson is.If The Hawks can get past the packers in Green Bay.Its game over.They'll be in the superbowl.the niners dont impress me at all.Once it appeared they were going to walk away with that game against the pats,they relaxed and got overconfident and it almost cost them the game.
Click to expand...


Sheesh.. "most important game of the Year".. not really, the most important game is the game that knocks you out of Super Bowl contention..and as the saying goes.."Any NFL team can win on any given Sunday"

Also.. I'm hardly the fans that You and Huggy are but power to Y'all.. There was a time it held great interest but Montana and Young have long since retired and for the most part I think professional athletes and owners are money grubbing assholes..

Btw.. Stupid National Hockey League & Players...


----------



## Article 15

HUGGY said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the most interesting part of the NFL season.  Now is when the players start flying around and really smacking each other in their grills.
> 
> I wait all year for the chance for my Seahawks to be in the playoffs.  This year looks real good for a run to the Superbowl.
> 
> Anybody else out there with teams in the hunt?
> 
> Bring it  !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i don't think seattle can win on the road
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure the Panthers, Chicago and the Bills would dissagree.  Even when Wilson was playing in handcuffs in the first 10 games of the season we only lost once by 7 once by 6 twice by 4 and once by 3..  I'm pretty sure our average loss all on the road is the lowest in the NFL.  As of late with Wilson working free of restraints since the last two minutes in Chicago our only guide for an away game was 50-17 against the Bills.  The Bills in the previous 6 games to the Toronto game actually had a pretty good D and a vey talented Back named Spiller.
> 
> One never knows until the games are played but I have no fear of any team in any stadium.
Click to expand...


Or you could ask Arizona, St. Louis, San Fran, Miami, and Detroit about Seattle's road prowess.

That Bears road win came right in the middle of a stretch in which the Bears went 1-4 in complete meltdown mode.

They are great at home and average on the road.

Seattle is a year away.


----------



## HUGGY

Article 15 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> i don't think seattle can win on the road
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure the Panthers, Chicago and the Bills would dissagree.  Even when Wilson was playing in handcuffs in the first 10 games of the season we only lost once by 7 once by 6 twice by 4 and once by 3..  I'm pretty sure our average loss all on the road is the lowest in the NFL.  As of late with Wilson working free of restraints since the last two minutes in Chicago our only guide for an away game was 50-17 against the Bills.  The Bills in the previous 6 games to the Toronto game actually had a pretty good D and a vey talented Back named Spiller.
> 
> One never knows until the games are played but I have no fear of any team in any stadium.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or you could ask Arizona, St. Louis, San Fran, Miami, and Detroit about Seattle's road prowess.
> 
> That Bears road win came right in the middle of a stretch in which the Bears went 1-4 in complete meltdown mode.
> 
> They are great at home and average on the road.
> 
> *Seattle is a year away*.
Click to expand...


From their second Super Bowl victory !!!!!


----------



## Article 15

HUGGY said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure the Panthers, Chicago and the Bills would dissagree.  Even when Wilson was playing in handcuffs in the first 10 games of the season we only lost once by 7 once by 6 twice by 4 and once by 3..  I'm pretty sure our average loss all on the road is the lowest in the NFL.  As of late with Wilson working free of restraints since the last two minutes in Chicago our only guide for an away game was 50-17 against the Bills.  The Bills in the previous 6 games to the Toronto game actually had a pretty good D and a vey talented Back named Spiller.
> 
> One never knows until the games are played but I have no fear of any team in any stadium.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or you could ask Arizona, St. Louis, San Fran, Miami, and Detroit about Seattle's road prowess.
> 
> That Bears road win came right in the middle of a stretch in which the Bears went 1-4 in complete meltdown mode.
> 
> They are great at home and average on the road.
> 
> *Seattle is a year away*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From their second Super Bowl victory !!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## rightwinger

HUGGY said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure the Panthers, Chicago and the Bills would dissagree.  Even when Wilson was playing in handcuffs in the first 10 games of the season we only lost once by 7 once by 6 twice by 4 and once by 3..  I'm pretty sure our average loss all on the road is the lowest in the NFL.  As of late with Wilson working free of restraints since the last two minutes in Chicago our only guide for an away game was 50-17 against the Bills.  The Bills in the previous 6 games to the Toronto game actually had a pretty good D and a vey talented Back named Spiller.
> 
> One never knows until the games are played but I have no fear of any team in any stadium.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or you could ask Arizona, St. Louis, San Fran, Miami, and Detroit about Seattle's road prowess.
> 
> That Bears road win came right in the middle of a stretch in which the Bears went 1-4 in complete meltdown mode.
> 
> They are great at home and average on the road.
> 
> *Seattle is a year away*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From their second Super Bowl victory !!!!!
Click to expand...


Technically you are wrong

But I do think it was the worst officiated Superbowl in history. Replacement ref bad


----------



## HUGGY

rightwinger said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or you could ask Arizona, St. Louis, San Fran, Miami, and Detroit about Seattle's road prowess.
> 
> That Bears road win came right in the middle of a stretch in which the Bears went 1-4 in complete meltdown mode.
> 
> They are great at home and average on the road.
> 
> *Seattle is a year away*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From their second Super Bowl victory !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Technically you are wrong
> 
> But I do think it was the worst officiated Superbowl in history. Replacement ref bad
Click to expand...


Yanno...  That's the exicitement os vicariously transfering ourselves into a team of some sort.. One can let go of some of the sting of transgressions of the past and hope springs eternal with just the addition of a few new players every year and voila.. you are out of the dumpster and back on top.  It's good harmless fun.  Nobody gets hurt..  well almost nobody..


----------



## HUGGY

Luck is a flash in the pan in one game!  Colts had one opportunity in the red zone and got a TD...finally.

Texans got in the red zone 5 times and made 2 field goals,  The score should be 35-7.


----------



## Montrovant

Doesn't look like Seattle is going to score 50 against the Rams....they are, in fact, losing 7-3 with 2 minutes left in the first half.

The Niners are up 7-6 on Arizona, but Akers just missed his second fg of the day.  If Akers can't get his shit together and, more importantly, if Justin Smith can't get healthy, I worry about the Niners chances in the playoffs.

Also, Adrian Peterson is a badass and I hope he breaks the record.


----------



## Montrovant

Niners are up 27-6 in the 4th, so they are winning the division.  Seattle and St. Louis are tied at 13 in the 4th, so clearly the Rams aren't as bad as you might think.   It makes me feel a bit better about how poorly the Niners did against them that Seattle is having such a hard time.


----------



## Montrovant

So close for Peterson!  9 yards from the record.  

But the Vikings were able to pull out a win with a last second FG, so the Niners are the 2 seed and get a bye!  They need the time to rest and heal.  An extra week off and a home game in their first playoff game is great.

So Seattle will go to either Washington or Dallas.  I feel they have a very good chance against either team, but I hope it's Washington.  It will be nice to compare Wilson and RGIII in the same game, although obviously Seattle has a far better D.

It will be up to whether the Vikings can win a rematch against the Packers to determine if Seattle and the Niners can get another game before the Championship game.


----------



## Mr. H.

Damn Packers lost by a field goal. Bears get no berth.


----------



## Zoom

Go cardinals.  Lol. Go eagles.  Lol.  Go steelers.  Lol. Fuck Dallas.  Seriously.


----------



## HUGGY

The Seahawks played in the first half like the guy who drew up the ofensive line blocking schemes wa on crack!  

Wilson is good but he can't escape four guys boxing hin into a small pocket.  Wilson should kick the guys ass tonight and splain it to him what it feels like to get thumped a few times.

All in all we played like we were on ruffies.  

I imagine Carroll won't be a happy camper tonight and tommorow.


----------



## Mr. H.

They should have a loser's bracket. Call it the After-Berth.


----------



## HUGGY

One thing about the Rams is that their lineman are fuckin huge.  Maybe that's what our scheme didn't count on.  We haven't had that much trouble moving defensive lineman out of the way all year long.


----------



## rightwinger

So....who we got next week?

NFC

Seattle at Wash/Dallas
Minnesota at Green Bay

AFC

Colts at Baltimore (Homecoming)
Cincinnati at Houston


----------



## Mr. H.

There's no way MN will win at GB, especially after today LOL.


----------



## HUGGY

Whoever the coach was that dialed up that first half offensive line assignments was on crack.  How is it that on around 10-15 plays 4 linemen got through and collapsed the pocket on Wilson before he could even start his checkdown of recievers.

Carroll needs to fire the asshole tonight.  We can't risk Wilson getting hurt because some fucking hairbrain thinks it is a good idea to just let all the defensive linemen crash on through with no resistance.  Chicago..didn't do that ...certainly the Cards didn't...Buffalo had a big fast line..they didn't.. San Francisco didn't. So how is it that these turds the Rams could do it at will?  It looked like the Seahawks were on acid..they were out of it.  

Wilson looked weird from the first play.  Carroll needs to get to the bottom of it quick.

Maybe somebody spiked the Gator-Aide.  I don't have a clue what was going on but I have never seen Wilson act that confused.. It was like he was drunk or stoned.  He never had problems in the past eluding linemen and linbackers coming at him.. This afternoon he was spining back into the collapsed pocket after he was already clear.  I can't believe Carroll is OK with what happened today.  

I'd run everybody on the team past a lie detector until some explaination was forthcoming.


----------



## waltky

When the Redskins gonna play the Bears?


----------



## The Professor

Next year, the Jacksonville Jaguars will win the super bowl.

Sorry, got to go.  The psych ward nurse is coming to give meds and I have to hide all my sharp things.


----------



## HUGGY

The Professor said:


> Next year, the Jacksonville Jaguars will win the super bowl.
> 
> Sorry, got to go.  The psych ward nurse is coming to give meds and I have to hide all my sharp things.



Uh..clrean up in pshyc ward 3...


----------



## alan1

loinboy said:


> Notre Dame could beat any team in the NFL.



I'm thinking they can't beat the Crimson Tide though.


----------



## HUGGY

alan1 said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notre Dame could beat any team in the NFL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking they can't beat the Crimson Tide though.
Click to expand...


ND has been having wet dreams about a national champ team for decades.  The last couple the Catholic church has taken a big hit public relations wise.  If they will EVER do it ..now the tme.


----------



## HUGGY

Seattle at Washington...SWEEEEEEET!!! 

Seattle is FINALLY getting some respect from the national pundits.

Bleacherreport has the Hawks beating the Skins 35 to 20.  I agree.  It won't be a full blown blowout.. Skins 2 TDs and two FGs.. Seattle will score early and often in the first half ...probably 28 pts RG3 will be shut out in the first two QTRs and in the second half RG3 will get desperate and make a mistaken toss that Shermin  or Trufont take to the house. The Seahawks will burn up the clock in half dos with Lynch splainin what "Beast Mode" is for 30 min.  He'll get over a hundred yards Wilson .. 2 pass TDs..one running score

RG3 will do well until the end of the game where he will be worn out from his leg gear and throw a pic 6. RG3 will throw for 1 TD run for 1 TD and they will kick two FGs.


----------



## HUGGY

Shehacks can't win on the road.  It's like a known scientific fact!

Tell THAT to Vegas.  Seattle is the only road team this weekend favored to win.

Seattle -3


----------



## Article 15

HUGGY said:


> Shehacks can't win on the road.  It's like a known scientific fact!
> 
> Tell THAT to Vegas.  Seattle is the only road team this weekend favored to win.
> 
> Seattle -3



RG3 is obviously hurt and Vegas isn't stupid.

Seattle's run ends at Lambeau.


----------



## HUGGY

Article 15 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shehacks can't win on the road.  It's like a known scientific fact!
> 
> Tell THAT to Vegas.  Seattle is the only road team this weekend favored to win.
> 
> Seattle -3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RG3 is obviously hurt and Vegas isn't stupid.
> 
> Seattle's run ends at Lambeau.
Click to expand...


Ya...OK..BUT!  what if Adrian Peterson goes crazy and GB and SF fall

Seattle beats Skins...and Atlanta.. Guess who gets the home field advantage?

Wouldn't it be a kick in the dick id the Seahawks got to play for the NFC title at Century Link?


----------



## Article 15

HUGGY said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shehacks can't win on the road.  It's like a known scientific fact!
> 
> Tell THAT to Vegas.  Seattle is the only road team this weekend favored to win.
> 
> Seattle -3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RG3 is obviously hurt and Vegas isn't stupid.
> 
> Seattle's run ends at Lambeau.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya...OK..BUT!  what if Adrian Peterson goes crazy and GB and SF fall
> 
> Seattle beats Skins...and Atlanta.. Guess who gets the home field advantage?
> 
> Wouldn't it be a kick in the dick id the Seahawks got to play for the NFC title at Century Link?
Click to expand...


Lol not seeing that happening.

I admire your optimism tho.


----------



## HUGGY

Article 15 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> RG3 is obviously hurt and Vegas isn't stupid.
> 
> Seattle's run ends at Lambeau.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya...OK..BUT!  what if Adrian Peterson goes crazy and GB and SF fall
> 
> Seattle beats Skins...and Atlanta.. Guess who gets the home field advantage?
> 
> Wouldn't it be a kick in the dick id the Seahawks got to play for the NFC title at Century Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol not seeing that happening.
> 
> I admire your optimism tho.
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tEKBb0UUuWk]Blues Brothers - Soul man - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

Here is why I'm not worried about RGIII.  This is a 13 min clip of Wash against the hapless Buccaneers.  Note the horibble Buck defense ...shitty tackling..  RGIII's fumble and the lucky Wash recovery in the end zone.  The seahawk defense will eat RGIII for lunch in our game Sunday.  Note the horrible officiating.  As bad as the Bucks are in this game they are only behind by 3 with 4 min left in the game.  What that says is that the nearly last place Wash defense is worse than TB's.  I don't see the much heralded lightning speed of RGIII in this clip..way before his injury.  This guy hasn't blown out anybody all year.  I hate to say it but the Seahawks play a much harder game..  I mean the defensive closing speed and tackling ferocity.  I honestly believe RGIII will get hurt badly this Sunday.  He won't last one QTR.  He hasn't played ANYONE this year that hits like the Seahawks..  Ask SF.  They were tearing it up until they last played the Seahawks.


----------



## percysunshine

Denver v. Atlanta is the easy pick, but Washington looked good the other night. Second choice is Denver V. Washington.


----------



## HUGGY

percysunshine said:


> Denver v. Atlanta is the easy pick, but Washington looked good the other night. Second choice is Denver V. Washington.



Washington will be three weeks into their off season when Denver faces the best D in the NFL in NO.


----------



## percysunshine

HUGGY said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Denver v. Atlanta is the easy pick, but Washington looked good the other night. Second choice is Denver V. Washington.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Washington will be three weeks into their off season when Denver faces the best D in the NFL in NO.
Click to expand...


So ... Minnesota Vikings, Seattle Seahawks, Cincinnati Bengals, or Indianapolis Colts...which wild card has the best chance to make it to the SB? I would pick the Indianapolis Colts.


----------



## HUGGY

percysunshine said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Denver v. Atlanta is the easy pick, but Washington looked good the other night. Second choice is Denver V. Washington.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Washington will be three weeks into their off season when Denver faces the best D in the NFL in NO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So ... Minnesota Vikings, Seattle Seahawks, Cincinnati Bengals, or Indianapolis Colts...which wild card has the best chance to make it to the SB? I would pick the Indianapolis Colts.
Click to expand...


As far as "chances" go one would have to look to Vegas gambling money.  The Seahawks are the only wild card favored in an away game to win..the line is by a FG.

The Seahwks have the best defense in the NFL having gone up against power houses like SF twice with a Def allowing 15 pts a game.  7 pts in the first game with SF is the difference between Seattle sitting at home witha a bye and HF advantage thruout the playoffs.  No other playoff team is in that position.  Yes it is more difficult to go the wild card road but no NFL team has ever been in a statistical advantage to do it.  Lately a couple of teams..The Ravens and Giants did it recently without the fierce leading D the Seahawks posses.  Great defenses still win SBs and the Seahawks have the best this year.


----------



## Trakar

HUGGY said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Washington will be three weeks into their off season when Denver faces the best D in the NFL in NO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So ... Minnesota Vikings, Seattle Seahawks, Cincinnati Bengals, or Indianapolis Colts...which wild card has the best chance to make it to the SB? I would pick the Indianapolis Colts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As far as "chances" go one would have to look to Vegas gambling money. The Seahawks are the only wild card favored in an away game to win..the line is by a FG.
> 
> The Seahwks have the best defense in the NFL having gone up against power houses like SF twice with a Def allowing 15 pts a game. 7 pts in the first game with SF is the difference between Seattle sitting at home witha a bye and HF advantage thruout the playoffs. No other playoff team is in that position. Yes it is more difficult to go the wild card road but no NFL team has ever been in a statistical advantage to do it. Lately a couple of teams..The Ravens and Giants did it recently without the fierce leading D the Seahawks posses. Great defenses still win SBs and the Seahawks have the best this year.
Click to expand...

 
So from what I'm looking at, we need the Vikings to win their way to the NFC championship game, and we need to do the same, even though it means facing SF in their house next week. That would send the NFC Championship game to CLink, send the Niners to "suicide watch" for the next few months, and give us the best shot at competing for the Lombardi this season.

Go 'Hawks!!


----------



## HUGGY

Trakar said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> So ... Minnesota Vikings, Seattle Seahawks, Cincinnati Bengals, or Indianapolis Colts...which wild card has the best chance to make it to the SB? I would pick the Indianapolis Colts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as "chances" go one would have to look to Vegas gambling money. The Seahawks are the only wild card favored in an away game to win..the line is by a FG.
> 
> The Seahwks have the best defense in the NFL having gone up against power houses like SF twice with a Def allowing 15 pts a game. 7 pts in the first game with SF is the difference between Seattle sitting at home witha a bye and HF advantage thruout the playoffs. No other playoff team is in that position. Yes it is more difficult to go the wild card road but no NFL team has ever been in a statistical advantage to do it. Lately a couple of teams..The Ravens and Giants did it recently without the fierce leading D the Seahawks posses. Great defenses still win SBs and the Seahawks have the best this year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So from what I'm looking at, we need the Vikings to win their way to the NFC championship game, and we need to do the same, even though it means facing SF in their house next week. That would send the NFC Championship game to CLink, send the Niners to "suicide watch" for the next few months, and give us the best shot at competing for the Lombardi this season.
> 
> Go 'Hawks!!
Click to expand...


UMMmmm...No..We would play Atlanta and the Vikes would have to beat SF at home...


----------



## Trakar

HUGGY said:


> Trakar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> As far as "chances" go one would have to look to Vegas gambling money. The Seahawks are the only wild card favored in an away game to win..the line is by a FG.
> 
> The Seahwks have the best defense in the NFL having gone up against power houses like SF twice with a Def allowing 15 pts a game. 7 pts in the first game with SF is the difference between Seattle sitting at home witha a bye and HF advantage thruout the playoffs. No other playoff team is in that position. Yes it is more difficult to go the wild card road but no NFL team has ever been in a statistical advantage to do it. Lately a couple of teams..The Ravens and Giants did it recently without the fierce leading D the Seahawks posses. Great defenses still win SBs and the Seahawks have the best this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So from what I'm looking at, we need the Vikings to win their way to the NFC championship game, and we need to do the same, even though it means facing SF in their house next week. That would send the NFC Championship game to CLink, send the Niners to "suicide watch" for the next few months, and give us the best shot at competing for the Lombardi this season.
> 
> Go 'Hawks!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> UMMmmm...No..We would play Atlanta and the Vikes would have to beat SF at home...
Click to expand...

 
Atlanta is number 1 seed they play the lowest seeded survivor of wildcard round (Vikings 6th seed - if they beat GB), SF is number 2 seed, they play the highest seeded survivor of the wildcard round (Seahawks 5th seed, after we beat the Redskins).

Go 'Hawks


----------



## Montrovant

I really hope Justin Smith makes it back for the Niners first playoff game, especially if it's against Seattle.  His loss has far too great an impact.

I'm actually rooting for the Skins to win, but I don't expect it.  Seattle has been too good.


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> I really hope Justin Smith makes it back for the Niners first playoff game, especially if it's against Seattle.  His loss has far too great an impact.
> 
> I'm actually rooting for the Skins to win, but I don't expect it.  Seattle has been too good.



I agree...the loss of Smith had far greater outcome on your loss to Seattle than Wilson out playing CK.


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope Justin Smith makes it back for the Niners first playoff game, especially if it's against Seattle.  His loss has far too great an impact.
> 
> I'm actually rooting for the Skins to win, but I don't expect it.  Seattle has been too good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree...the loss of Smith had far greater outcome on your loss to Seattle than Wilson out playing CK.
Click to expand...


The Niners can live with mediocre QB play if the defense is at it's best.  It will be harder to deal with lesser defense unless Kaepernick plays like Smith did against the Saints last year.


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope Justin Smith makes it back for the Niners first playoff game, especially if it's against Seattle.  His loss has far too great an impact.
> 
> I'm actually rooting for the Skins to win, but I don't expect it.  Seattle has been too good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree...the loss of Smith had far greater outcome on your loss to Seattle than Wilson out playing CK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Niners can live with mediocre QB play if the defense is at it's best.  It will be harder to deal with lesser defense unless Kaepernick plays like Smith did against the Saints last year.
Click to expand...


I find it interesting in your choice of words.  Before SF got spanked in Seattle suggesting Colin was even possibly mediocre would have been blasphamy.    He didn't play all that badly...we just took away his advertised speed away in the option and forced SF to play a very predictable game because we got ahead so quickly and thoroughly.  We did that by forcing a series of three and outs that were turned into points when we got the ball.

Perhaps you can return the favor if we meet again in SF.  It would be a hell of a rematch.


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree...the loss of Smith had far greater outcome on your loss to Seattle than Wilson out playing CK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Niners can live with mediocre QB play if the defense is at it's best.  It will be harder to deal with lesser defense unless Kaepernick plays like Smith did against the Saints last year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I find it interesting in your choice of words.  Before SF got spanked in Seattle suggesting Colin was even possibly mediocre would have been blasphamy.    He didn't play all that badly...we just took away his advertised speed away in the option and forced SF to play a very predictable game because we got ahead so quickly and thoroughly.  We did that by forcing a series of three and outs that were turned into points when we got the ball.
> 
> Perhaps you can return the favor if we meet again in SF.  It would be a hell of a rematch.
Click to expand...


I'm not saying Kaep is mediocre, just that he can be when the defense is playing as well as it can.  Seattle's defense can make you look pretty bad, though.


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Niners can live with mediocre QB play if the defense is at it's best.  It will be harder to deal with lesser defense unless Kaepernick plays like Smith did against the Saints last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it interesting in your choice of words.  Before SF got spanked in Seattle suggesting Colin was even possibly mediocre would have been blasphamy.    He didn't play all that badly...we just took away his advertised speed away in the option and forced SF to play a very predictable game because we got ahead so quickly and thoroughly.  We did that by forcing a series of three and outs that were turned into points when we got the ball.
> 
> Perhaps you can return the favor if we meet again in SF.  It would be a hell of a rematch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not saying Kaep is mediocre, just that he can be when the defense is playing as well as it can.  Seattle's defense can make you look pretty bad, though.
Click to expand...


I have a feeling the Hawk D will make the GREAT RGIII look worse.   From watching the videos I'm not sure the Skins will score at all tommorow.  They actually have a worse defense than the Cardinals.  For real!


----------



## Trakar

Alas, no more home games for the 'Hawks during the playoffs, but I guess that would have made it too easy.

Go Seahawks!


----------



## Trakar

HUGGY said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it interesting in your choice of words. Before SF got spanked in Seattle suggesting Colin was even possibly mediocre would have been blasphamy.  He didn't play all that badly...we just took away his advertised speed away in the option and forced SF to play a very predictable game because we got ahead so quickly and thoroughly. We did that by forcing a series of three and outs that were turned into points when we got the ball.
> 
> Perhaps you can return the favor if we meet again in SF. It would be a hell of a rematch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying Kaep is mediocre, just that he can be when the defense is playing as well as it can. Seattle's defense can make you look pretty bad, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a feeling the Hawk D will make the GREAT RGIII look worse.  From watching the videos I'm not sure the Skins will score at all tommorow. They actually have a worse defense than the Cardinals. For real!
Click to expand...

 

I'm thinking the 'Hawks by 10, but I don't expect it to be easy or pretty. I'm more worried about the field and injuries due to the turf, big boys moving fast and trying to cut on loose sod in near frozen conditions, I just don't want to see any field condition injuries.


----------



## HUGGY

Trakar said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying Kaep is mediocre, just that he can be when the defense is playing as well as it can. Seattle's defense can make you look pretty bad, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a feeling the Hawk D will make the GREAT RGIII look worse.  From watching the videos I'm not sure the Skins will score at all tommorow. They actually have a worse defense than the Cardinals. For real!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking the 'Hawks by 10, but I don't expect it to be easy or pretty. I'm more worried about the field and injuries due to the turf, big boys moving fast and trying to cut on loose sod in near frozen conditions, I just don't want to see any field condition injuries.
Click to expand...


It's predicted to be 47 deg in DC at gametime.  That's short sleaves, cutoffs and sandals weather in Seattle this time of year.    Wilson played in Wisconsin.  If you ask me a field in bad condition is a field in bad condition for both teams.  

I saw so many dropped passes ... blown coverages and crazy over throws today that I thought I had entered a time warp back to pre season. Seattle will not show up at RFK like these ass clowns today.  They will be all business like a mafia hit squad.

Wash has one of the worst defenses in the NFL.  We have one of the best.  RFK will be real loud just before kick off and ten minutes into the game it will sound like the Library of Congress in there.


----------



## Trakar

I'm so good!!

Woo Hoo
Go 'Hawks!!!!


----------



## HUGGY

Trakar said:


> I'm so good!!
> 
> Woo Hoo
> Go 'Hawks!!!!



Ya ur so good!   ...    Without a "Beast" fumble inside the 2 and half a dozen Wilson overthows in the redzone the score would have been at least 38-14 and I would be so good..


----------



## Toro

I said a few weeks ago that Seattle was the best team in the NFL right now.  They still may be.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Hawk win, but what if RGIII had not been hurt?  IMBO (in my biased opinion) the only reason the Hawks won is the Beast - a CAL Golden Bear.


----------



## Trakar

HUGGY said:


> Trakar said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so good!!
> 
> Woo Hoo
> Go 'Hawks!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya ur so good! ...  Without a "Beast" fumble inside the 2 and half a dozen Wilson overthows in the redzone the score would have been at least 38-14 and I would be so good..
Click to expand...

 

LOL! 
I haven't felt these tingles for 7 years! 
(my wife sends her most vocal(and moist!) appreciation to all three aspects of the Seahawks game play)  {{go 'Hawks}}


----------



## HUGGY

Wry Catcher said:


> Hawk win, but what if RGIII had not been hurt?  IMBO (in my biased opinion) the only reason the Hawks won is the Beast - a CAL Golden Bear.



He was definitely in "Beast Scoop" mode..

How about Wilson racing downfield and blocking for Skittles on his long TD run!


----------



## Wicked Jester

HUGGY said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hawk win, but what if RGIII had not been hurt?  IMBO (in my biased opinion) the only reason the Hawks won is the Beast - a CAL Golden Bear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was definitely in "Beast Scoop" mode..
> 
> How about Wilson racing downfield and blocking for Skittles on his long TD run!
Click to expand...

I liked that......Although it would have been nice to have seen him actually lay a lick on him, instead of doing the Prima Donna quarterback duck away at the last second.


----------



## HUGGY

Wicked Jester said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hawk win, but what if RGIII had not been hurt?  IMBO (in my biased opinion) the only reason the Hawks won is the Beast - a CAL Golden Bear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was definitely in "Beast Scoop" mode..
> 
> How about Wilson racing downfield and blocking for Skittles on his long TD run!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I liked that......Although it would have been nice to have seen him actually lay a lick on him, instead of doing the Prima Donna quarterback duck away at the last second.
Click to expand...


He should have been on the bench suckin on Gatoraid by the time Lynch crossed the goal line.  I don't think Carroll wants his franchise QB running interference for Marshawn Lynch!


----------



## Wicked Jester

HUGGY said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was definitely in "Beast Scoop" mode..
> 
> How about Wilson racing downfield and blocking for Skittles on his long TD run!
> 
> 
> 
> I liked that......Although it would have been nice to have seen him actually lay a lick on him, instead of doing the Prima Donna quarterback duck away at the last second.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He should have been on the bench suckin on Gatoraid by the time Lynch crossed the goal line.  I don't think Carroll wants his franchise QB running interference for Marshawn Lynch!
Click to expand...

I'll Never forget back in the 80's when Jim McMahon got out in front of the late great Walter Payton and TRIED to lay a block on Lawrence Taylor......It was like watching him run right into a brick wall. But, it was enough for Payton to scoot around the end and scamper for a TD....I can still picture the shot of McMahon sitting on the bench with his head weaving back and forth while the trainer was literally shoving amylnitrate ampules up his nose.

I still say, Jim McMahon, John Elway, and Jim Harbaugh are the toughest quarterbacks, as far as being willing to take a licking goes, that i've ever seen.


----------



## Montrovant

I really thought the Hawks would be more dominant.  Some of the lack of tackling on Lynch runs, the huge openings for Wilson to run into, a few very wide open receivers, showed me that the Redskins defense plays far too aggressively.  Seattle gave up those early points, and if RGIII was at 100%.....you never know how things could have ended up.

Still, they got the W, the defense did hold down the Skins after that first quarter, and they now should have gotten most of any playoff jitters under control.  We'll have to see how the Clemons injury affects them moving forward.  It could be a big deal against pass happy teams like the Falcons, Packers (hopefully not, go Niners!) or Pats.

I don't think today's games said anything about any of the rookie qb's being better than the others, but it certainly should have given Wilson a bit more exposure to show how he's right up there with Luck and RGIII.


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> I really thought the Hawks would be more dominant.  Some of the lack of tackling on Lynch runs, the huge openings for Wilson to run into, a few very wide open receivers, showed me that the Redskins defense plays far too aggressively.  Seattle gave up those early points, and if RGIII was at 100%.....you never know how things could have ended up.
> 
> Still, they got the W, the defense did hold down the Skins after that first quarter, and they now should have gotten most of any playoff jitters under control.  We'll have to see how the Clemons injury affects them moving forward.  It could be a big deal against pass happy teams like the Falcons, Packers (hopefully not, go Niners!) or Pats.
> 
> I don't think today's games said anything about any of the rookie qb's being better than the others, but it certainly should have given Wilson a bit more exposure to show how he's right up there with Luck and RGIII.



RGIII isn't the first track star to go into the NFL.  There was a guy named Hayes that suited up for Dallas. He was a WR.  He held the record in the hundred yard dash at the time.  He was a little like RGIII in that he looked great for most of a season until he got hit hard a few times and got injured.  RGIII is a world class hurdler.  That gives him a long stride.  Same as Hayes.  Problem is at the explosive speed the best defenders play at, long strides are dangerous.  The best running backs these days don't have long strides...the durable ones like Lynch always seem to have both feet on the ground when they are close to impacting defenders.
That gives them leverage to show a leg and take it away so they almost never get hit hard in the knees.  One major difference between Wilson and RGIII is that Wilson runs more like a halfback as his second sport was second base which developed his lateral movement.


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZn_Zzqse6s]bob hayes tribute - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6-X34uegnQ]Ten Fastest NFL Players - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

Another famous runner was football great "Johnnie Utah" he sustained a knee injury which prevented him from capturing the leader of "the Dead Presidents".

Notice how "Johnnie" gets great distance on his punt of the pitbull.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1CD0hrD9Lp0]Point Break - Epic On-Foot Chase - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## rightwinger

Montrovant said:


> I really thought the Hawks would be more dominant.  Some of the lack of tackling on Lynch runs, the huge openings for Wilson to run into, a few very wide open receivers, showed me that the Redskins defense plays far too aggressively.  Seattle gave up those early points, and if RGIII was at 100%.....you never know how things could have ended up.
> 
> Still, they got the W, the defense did hold down the Skins after that first quarter, and they now should have gotten most of any playoff jitters under control.  We'll have to see how the Clemons injury affects them moving forward.  It could be a big deal against pass happy teams like the Falcons, Packers (hopefully not, go Niners!) or Pats.
> 
> I don't think today's games said anything about any of the rookie qb's being better than the others, but it certainly should have given Wilson a bit more exposure to show how he's right up there with Luck and RGIII.



RGIII never should have stayed in the game after the first quarter. He was clearly injured on that second TD drive and the Skins gave up any attempt at running an option after that

Shannahan was an idiot for jeopardizing his franchise QB who was at best 50%


----------



## HUGGY

rightwinger said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really thought the Hawks would be more dominant.  Some of the lack of tackling on Lynch runs, the huge openings for Wilson to run into, a few very wide open receivers, showed me that the Redskins defense plays far too aggressively.  Seattle gave up those early points, and if RGIII was at 100%.....you never know how things could have ended up.
> 
> Still, they got the W, the defense did hold down the Skins after that first quarter, and they now should have gotten most of any playoff jitters under control.  We'll have to see how the Clemons injury affects them moving forward.  It could be a big deal against pass happy teams like the Falcons, Packers (hopefully not, go Niners!) or Pats.
> 
> I don't think today's games said anything about any of the rookie qb's being better than the others, but it certainly should have given Wilson a bit more exposure to show how he's right up there with Luck and RGIII.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RGIII never should have stayed in the game after the first quarter. He was clearly injured on that second TD drive and the Skins gave up any attempt at running an option after that
> 
> Shannahan was an idiot for jeopardizing his franchise QB who was at best 50%
Click to expand...


I agree.  Andy Lucky would have given his left nut to have a two TD lead going into the second QTR.  If you expect to go to the SB your defense should be able to protect THAT lead.


----------



## rightwinger

HUGGY said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really thought the Hawks would be more dominant.  Some of the lack of tackling on Lynch runs, the huge openings for Wilson to run into, a few very wide open receivers, showed me that the Redskins defense plays far too aggressively.  Seattle gave up those early points, and if RGIII was at 100%.....you never know how things could have ended up.
> 
> Still, they got the W, the defense did hold down the Skins after that first quarter, and they now should have gotten most of any playoff jitters under control.  We'll have to see how the Clemons injury affects them moving forward.  It could be a big deal against pass happy teams like the Falcons, Packers (hopefully not, go Niners!) or Pats.
> 
> I don't think today's games said anything about any of the rookie qb's being better than the others, but it certainly should have given Wilson a bit more exposure to show how he's right up there with Luck and RGIII.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RGIII never should have stayed in the game after the first quarter. He was clearly injured on that second TD drive and the Skins gave up any attempt at running an option after that
> 
> Shannahan was an idiot for jeopardizing his franchise QB who was at best 50%
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree.  Andy Lucky would have given his left nut to have a two TD lead going into the second QTR.  If you expect to go to the SB your defense should be able to protect THAT lead.
Click to expand...


Based on what we saw in the first quarter, a healthy RGIII would have put up a lot more than 14 points in a spread offense. 
Seattle managed to put up 21 points against an exhausted Redskin Defense. Not their best effort

I don't think Cousins would have done much better against the Seattle defense but to leave RGIII in there was criminal


----------



## beretta304

All the way.....


----------



## Toro

Green Bay @ San Francisco will be the best game of the weekend.

Hopefully.

The games this weekend weren't particularly good.


----------



## HUGGY

This board sucks as a sports forum.  

I'll be over at the hot Falcons board until after the game.  Tootles!


----------



## percysunshine

HUGGY said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Washington will be three weeks into their off season when Denver faces the best D in the NFL in NO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So ... Minnesota Vikings, Seattle Seahawks, Cincinnati Bengals, or Indianapolis Colts...which wild card has the best chance to make it to the SB? I would pick the Indianapolis Colts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As far as "chances" go one would have to look to Vegas gambling money.  The Seahawks are the only wild card favored in an away game to win..the line is by a FG.
> 
> The Seahwks have the best defense in the NFL having gone up against power houses like SF twice with a Def allowing 15 pts a game.  7 pts in the first game with SF is the difference between Seattle sitting at home witha a bye and HF advantage thruout the playoffs.  No other playoff team is in that position.  Yes it is more difficult to go the wild card road but no NFL team has ever been in a statistical advantage to do it.  Lately a couple of teams..The Ravens and Giants did it recently without the fierce leading D the Seahawks posses.  Great defenses still win SBs and the Seahawks have the best this year.
Click to expand...


Soooo Huggy...have you ever thought about a career change? You could be an Italian mafia bookie and make some real money.


----------



## HUGGY

percysunshine said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> So ... Minnesota Vikings, Seattle Seahawks, Cincinnati Bengals, or Indianapolis Colts...which wild card has the best chance to make it to the SB? I would pick the Indianapolis Colts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as "chances" go one would have to look to Vegas gambling money.  The Seahawks are the only wild card favored in an away game to win..the line is by a FG.
> 
> The Seahwks have the best defense in the NFL having gone up against power houses like SF twice with a Def allowing 15 pts a game.  7 pts in the first game with SF is the difference between Seattle sitting at home witha a bye and HF advantage thruout the playoffs.  No other playoff team is in that position.  Yes it is more difficult to go the wild card road but no NFL team has ever been in a statistical advantage to do it.  Lately a couple of teams..The Ravens and Giants did it recently without the fierce leading D the Seahawks posses.  Great defenses still win SBs and the Seahawks have the best this year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Soooo Huggy...have you ever thought about a career change? You could be an Italian mafia bookie and make some real money.
Click to expand...


I used to work in "collections".  I am getting too old for that kind of activity.  This week has been very stressfull.  I'm beginning to hate the Seahawks.  I keep telling myself that "it is just a game".  This sucks!!!


----------



## percysunshine

HUGGY said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> As far as "chances" go one would have to look to Vegas gambling money.  The Seahawks are the only wild card favored in an away game to win..the line is by a FG.
> 
> The Seahwks have the best defense in the NFL having gone up against power houses like SF twice with a Def allowing 15 pts a game.  7 pts in the first game with SF is the difference between Seattle sitting at home witha a bye and HF advantage thruout the playoffs.  No other playoff team is in that position.  Yes it is more difficult to go the wild card road but no NFL team has ever been in a statistical advantage to do it.  Lately a couple of teams..The Ravens and Giants did it recently without the fierce leading D the Seahawks posses.  Great defenses still win SBs and the Seahawks have the best this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo Huggy...have you ever thought about a career change? You could be an Italian mafia bookie and make some real money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I used to work in "collections".  I am getting too old for that kind of activity.  This week has been very stressfull.  I'm beginning to hate the Seahawks.  I keep telling myself that "it is just a game".  This sucks!!!
Click to expand...



You made the call on the Redskins and the Seahawks....what sucks about that?

Chuckle...


----------



## HUGGY

percysunshine said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo Huggy...have you ever thought about a career change? You could be an Italian mafia bookie and make some real money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to work in "collections".  I am getting too old for that kind of activity.  This week has been very stressfull.  I'm beginning to hate the Seahawks.  I keep telling myself that "it is just a game".  This sucks!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You made the call on the Redskins and the Seahawks....what sucks about that?
> 
> Chuckle...
Click to expand...


It sucks because I'm still in the grip of NFL football maybe into February.  There are still three games to go.... Atlanta, GB or SF and then probably the Broncos.  It really is taking up too much of my time and attention.

I think we will smoke Atlanta.. I hate their stupid board.  I can't start any threads over there..all the topics are lame...The Atlanta fanz think they will win...they are idiots.  

The Hawks will blow Atlanta out..  35 - 17 .. It will be an easy game.  They can't run...they can't stop the run.. Ryan has good stats but the Falcons have the weakest schedule of 2012.  They keep sayin they will get Wilson before he can do any damage.  That is nonsense. 

They have a few good recievers but Gonzales is getting old and nobody has burned the Seahawks over the top all year. A couple of hits by Chancelor, Browner and Chirpy Sherman and they will be hearing footsteps.

They haven't faced anybody like our tall assasins of the defensive backfield.  Their DBs are all midgets.  Avg.. like 5' 10''  to the Seahawks DBs at around 6' 4".  AND the Seahawks lay the most vicious hits in the NFL.

Wilson will dance around and before long their d-line will feel like they have played in two games..and that will be before halftime.

I want this weekend to be over and done with so we can play some real contenders.  At least SF and GB know what a Seahawk beat down is all about.  Last time we played GB we sacked Rodgers 8 times..and that was before Wilson was off the short leash.  They will be all mad still about that hail mary...can ya believe they are STILL whining about Tates catch???

This shit is making me nutz!!! We should play the games every other day and get it over with!


----------



## rightwinger

Picks this weekend

Denver
GB
Seattle
NE


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to work in "collections".  I am getting too old for that kind of activity.  This week has been very stressfull.  I'm beginning to hate the Seahawks.  I keep telling myself that "it is just a game".  This sucks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You made the call on the Redskins and the Seahawks....what sucks about that?
> 
> Chuckle...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It sucks because I'm still in the grip of NFL football maybe into February.  There are still three games to go.... Atlanta, GB or SF and then probably the Broncos.  It really is taking up too much of my time and attention.
> 
> I think we will smoke Atlanta.. I hate their stupid board.  I can't start any threads over there..all the topics are lame...The Atlanta fanz think they will win...they are idiots.
> 
> The Hawks will blow Atlanta out..  35 - 17 .. It will be an easy game.  They can't run...they can't stop the run.. Ryan has good stats but the Falcons have the weakest schedule of 2012.  They keep sayin they will get Wilson before he can do any damage.  That is nonsense.
> 
> They have a few good recievers but Gonzales is getting old and nobody has burned the Seahawks over the top all year. A couple of hits by Chancelor, Browner and Chirpy Sherman and they will be hearing footsteps.
> 
> They haven't faced anybody like our tall assasins of the defensive backfield.  Their DBs are all midgets.  Avg.. like 5' 10''  to the Seahawks DBs at around 6' 4".  AND the Seahawks lay the most vicious hits in the NFL.
> 
> Wilson will dance around and before long their d-line will feel like they have played in two games..and that will be before halftime.
> 
> I want this weekend to be over and done with so we can play some real contenders.  At least SF and GB know what a Seahawk beat down is all about.  Last time we played GB we sacked Rodgers 8 times..and that was before Wilson was off the short leash.  They will be all mad still about that hail mary...can ya believe they are STILL whining about Tates catch???
> 
> This shit is making me nutz!!! We should play the games every other day and get it over with!
Click to expand...


Actually, Atlanta probably has the best 1 + 2 receiver combo in the NFL.  And while Gonzales certainly is old for an NFL player, he's had a very good season.

The lack of a solid running game may be the thing that hurts Atlanta the most.  Turner hasn't been strong this year.  I don't know how much of that has to do with him and how much their O-line, or even playcalling, but it's a problem they might not be able to overcome against a defense like Seattle's.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> You made the call on the Redskins and the Seahawks....what sucks about that?
> 
> Chuckle...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sucks because I'm still in the grip of NFL football maybe into February.  There are still three games to go.... Atlanta, GB or SF and then probably the Broncos.  It really is taking up too much of my time and attention.
> 
> I think we will smoke Atlanta.. I hate their stupid board.  I can't start any threads over there..all the topics are lame...The Atlanta fanz think they will win...they are idiots.
> 
> The Hawks will blow Atlanta out..  35 - 17 .. It will be an easy game.  They can't run...they can't stop the run.. Ryan has good stats but the Falcons have the weakest schedule of 2012.  They keep sayin they will get Wilson before he can do any damage.  That is nonsense.
> 
> They have a few good recievers but Gonzales is getting old and nobody has burned the Seahawks over the top all year. A couple of hits by Chancelor, Browner and Chirpy Sherman and they will be hearing footsteps.
> 
> They haven't faced anybody like our tall assasins of the defensive backfield.  Their DBs are all midgets.  Avg.. like 5' 10''  to the Seahawks DBs at around 6' 4".  AND the Seahawks lay the most vicious hits in the NFL.
> 
> Wilson will dance around and before long their d-line will feel like they have played in two games..and that will be before halftime.
> 
> I want this weekend to be over and done with so we can play some real contenders.  At least SF and GB know what a Seahawk beat down is all about.  Last time we played GB we sacked Rodgers 8 times..and that was before Wilson was off the short leash.  They will be all mad still about that hail mary...can ya believe they are STILL whining about Tates catch???
> 
> This shit is making me nutz!!! We should play the games every other day and get it over with!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, Atlanta probably has the best 1 + 2 receiver combo in the NFL.  And while Gonzales certainly is old for an NFL player, he's had a very good season.
> 
> The lack of a solid running game may be the thing that hurts Atlanta the most.  Turner hasn't been strong this year.  I don't know how much of that has to do with him and how much their O-line, or even playcalling, but it's a problem they might not be able to overcome against a defense like Seattle's.
Click to expand...


Dont forget the Falcons dont have a defense either.a month ago I would have feared the Hawks having to go into Atlanta to beat the Falcons but after they embarrassed themselves almost blowing it to the lowly Cardinals and letting the Lions back into the gamea team they should EASILY have blown out and then play all their starters and lost at home of all places to the lowly Tampa Bay Bucs? This team is no different than any team from the past.they cant win when it counts and as always,they will be one and done.

The Hawks will score at will against this defense.What I fear is when The Packers destory the 49ers,is me and Huggys ride on the bandwagon of the Hawks will end in Green Bay.Ever since the last game of the year against the Lambs,The Hawks have not been the same team that went out and destroyed The niners 3 weeks ago laying an egg on defense in their first two drives against the redskins whom did it to them with a one legged quarterback.I think our ride on the seahawks bandwagon will end in two weeks I fear.


----------



## HomeInspect

Ravens !!   what a game !!   10 point underdogs.. go into Denver and embarrass the golden boy Manning.  I wonder if Champ Bailey is having Torey Smith dreams tonight...


----------



## Wry Catcher

I'll watch the Bird Game very closely today and root for the hawks simply because I'd like to see a rematch in good weather when the Niner 'O' can actually hear CK.  Last night they fired on all cylinders on 'O', 'D' and Special Teams with only a 'first inning' misfire which had no negative impact on second year QB CK.

Seattle has "The Beast" who I fondly recall from his days at CAL, and a solid 'D'.  It's good to see the NFC West on the Front Page making all those east coast know-nothings eat crow; a Hawk-Niner rematch at the stick on a dry 60 degree day next week proves nobody has it as good as us - us on the left coast.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Where's huggy?

Should we send the cops out to do a "citizen welfare check?".....Hopefully they'll get there as he's just putting the rope around his neck.


----------



## rightwinger

Wicked Jester said:


> Where's huggy?
> 
> Should we send the cops out to do a "citizen welfare check?".....Hopefully they'll get there as he's just putting the rope around his neck.



Seattle has nothing to be ashamed of


----------



## Wry Catcher

Note to Huggy:  You'll survive.  I survived the Dallas comeback at the stick in '72, though I will never ever forgive Preston Riley for his failure to capture that onside kick.


----------



## HUGGY

Wicked Jester said:


> Where's huggy?
> 
> Should we send the cops out to do a "citizen welfare check?".....Hopefully they'll get there as he's just putting the rope around his neck.



I'm here. I am also totally pissed about the Falcons kicker and snapper procceeding with a practifce field goal clearly after the time out was called. It is cheating.. It is unsportsmanlike conduct for which there are immedite remedies which were not called even though there could have been no possible dispute of the call.

That comeback was the greatest in NFL playoff history and was snatched from Seattle by a glaringly illegal act ignored by the officials.  This was no petty "close call".

It could have also been deemed delay of game and ten seconds run off the clock as is comon in last two minute delay of game infractions..ending the contest.

The game should be immediately protested and awarded to Seattle.  

Ya ...I'm here ...What do you want?


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where's huggy?
> 
> Should we send the cops out to do a "citizen welfare check?".....Hopefully they'll get there as he's just putting the rope around his neck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm here. I am also totally pissed about the Falcons kicker and snapper procceeding with a practifce field goal clearly after the time out was called. It is cheating.. It is unsportsmanlike conduct for which there are immedite remedies which were not called even though there could have been no possible dispute of the call.
> 
> That comeback was the greatest in NFL playoff history and was snatched from Seattle by a glaringly illegal act ignored by the officials.  This was no petty "close call".
> 
> It could have also been deemed delay of game and ten seconds run off the clock as is comon in last two minute delay of game infractions..ending the contest.
> 
> The game should be immediately protested and awarded to Seattle.
> 
> Ya ...I'm here ...What do you want?
Click to expand...


Wilson proved his playoff chops, the team proved it can overcome giving up points early in both games.  Disappointing I'm sure, but Seattle is clearly here for the long haul.  The NFC West is looking to be strong for years to come, especially if the Rams can get a bit stronger (Arizona is hopeless lol).


----------



## rightwinger

HUGGY said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where's huggy?
> 
> Should we send the cops out to do a "citizen welfare check?".....Hopefully they'll get there as he's just putting the rope around his neck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm here. I am also totally pissed about the Falcons kicker and snapper procceeding with a practifce field goal clearly after the time out was called. It is cheating.. It is unsportsmanlike conduct for which there are immedite remedies which were not called even though there could have been no possible dispute of the call.
> 
> That comeback was the greatest in NFL playoff history and was snatched from Seattle by a glaringly illegal act ignored by the officials.  This was no petty "close call".
> 
> It could have also been deemed delay of game and ten seconds run off the clock as is comon in last two minute delay of game infractions..ending the contest.
> 
> The game should be immediately protested and awarded to Seattle.
> 
> Ya ...I'm here ...What do you want?
Click to expand...


Don't ruin a great Seahawks comeback with petty whining


----------



## Wicked Jester

HUGGY said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where's huggy?
> 
> Should we send the cops out to do a "citizen welfare check?".....Hopefully they'll get there as he's just putting the rope around his neck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm here. I am also totally pissed about the Falcons kicker and snapper procceeding with a practifce field goal clearly after the time out was called. It is cheating.. It is unsportsmanlike conduct for which there are immedite remedies which were not called even though there could have been no possible dispute of the call.
> 
> That comeback was the greatest in NFL playoff history and was snatched from Seattle by a glaringly illegal act ignored by the officials.  This was no petty "close call".
> 
> It could have also been deemed delay of game and ten seconds run off the clock as is comon in last two minute delay of game infractions..ending the contest.
> 
> The game should be immediately protested and awarded to Seattle.
> 
> Ya ...I'm here ...What do you want?
Click to expand...

Just makin' sure you're ok, brother.


----------



## Papageorgio

The game was great, it was exciting and now we got a homer wanting to spoil a great game.

Lets grow up and take defeat like a man.


----------



## HUGGY

rightwinger said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where's huggy?
> 
> Should we send the cops out to do a "citizen welfare check?".....Hopefully they'll get there as he's just putting the rope around his neck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm here. I am also totally pissed about the Falcons kicker and snapper procceeding with a practifce field goal clearly after the time out was called. It is cheating.. It is unsportsmanlike conduct for which there are immedite remedies which were not called even though there could have been no possible dispute of the call.
> 
> That comeback was the greatest in NFL playoff history and was snatched from Seattle by a glaringly illegal act ignored by the officials.  This was no petty "close call".
> 
> It could have also been deemed delay of game and ten seconds run off the clock as is comon in last two minute delay of game infractions..ending the contest.
> 
> The game should be immediately protested and awarded to Seattle.
> 
> Ya ...I'm here ...What do you want?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't ruin a great Seahawks comeback with petty whining
Click to expand...


I am not "ruining" Wilson's  heroic comeback.  The referies did that by allowing the Atlanta snapper, holder and kicker a 49 yard practice kick in a game that will decide millions of dollars in edorsements and rightfully won recognition of something that has never been done on an NFL PLAYOFF field.

The cheating was clear and obvious.  I don't cotton to cheaters on my teams or my opponents.

If you are suggesting that an illegal practice try on that field goal did not matter then I would counter that he missed the first attempt.  If he had made it ...it would still have been illegal but I wouldn't feel cheated as much.

I read the rules.  What that kicker did goes against the rule that governs practice FG kicks.

If that is OK then what other critical last second plays may also be "practiced"?

What other cheating should be ignored?  The possibilities are endless.  Can the fans and gamblers take part in this cheating?


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm here. I am also totally pissed about the Falcons kicker and snapper procceeding with a practifce field goal clearly after the time out was called. It is cheating.. It is unsportsmanlike conduct for which there are immedite remedies which were not called even though there could have been no possible dispute of the call.
> 
> That comeback was the greatest in NFL playoff history and was snatched from Seattle by a glaringly illegal act ignored by the officials.  This was no petty "close call".
> 
> It could have also been deemed delay of game and ten seconds run off the clock as is comon in last two minute delay of game infractions..ending the contest.
> 
> The game should be immediately protested and awarded to Seattle.
> 
> Ya ...I'm here ...What do you want?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't ruin a great Seahawks comeback with petty whining
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not "ruining" Wilson's  heroic comeback.  The referies did that by allowing the Atlanta snapper, holder and kicker a 49 yard practice kick in a game that will decide millions of dollars in edorsements and rightfully won recognition of something that has never been done on an NFL PLAYOFF field.
> 
> The cheating was clear and obvious.  I don't cotton to cheaters on my teams or my opponents.
> 
> If you are suggesting that an illegal practice try on that field goal did not matter then I would counter that he missed the first attempt.  If he had made it ...it would still have been illegal but I wouldn't feel cheated as much.
> 
> I read the rules.  What that kicker did goes against the rule that governs practice FG kicks.
> 
> If that is OK then what other critical last second plays may also be "practiced"?
> 
> What other cheating should be ignored?  The possibilities are endless.  Can the fans and gamblers take part in this cheating?
Click to expand...


I know you're pissed Huggy, but I've seen kicks after a coach does a last second attempt to ice the kicker many times.  I have never, not once, seen a penalty called because the ball was kicked.  The play looked the same to me as probably dozens of other instances I've witnessed.  Even if it is against the rules, it is clearly a rule that is not enforced.


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't ruin a great Seahawks comeback with petty whining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not "ruining" Wilson's  heroic comeback.  The referies did that by allowing the Atlanta snapper, holder and kicker a 49 yard practice kick in a game that will decide millions of dollars in edorsements and rightfully won recognition of something that has never been done on an NFL PLAYOFF field.
> 
> The cheating was clear and obvious.  I don't cotton to cheaters on my teams or my opponents.
> 
> If you are suggesting that an illegal practice try on that field goal did not matter then I would counter that he missed the first attempt.  If he had made it ...it would still have been illegal but I wouldn't feel cheated as much.
> 
> I read the rules.  What that kicker did goes against the rule that governs practice FG kicks.
> 
> If that is OK then what other critical last second plays may also be "practiced"?
> 
> What other cheating should be ignored?  The possibilities are endless.  Can the fans and gamblers take part in this cheating?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know you're pissed Huggy, but I've seen kicks after a coach does a last second attempt to ice the kicker many times.  I have never, not once, seen a penalty called because the ball was kicked.  The play looked the same to me as probably dozens of other instances I've witnessed.  Even if it is against the rules, it is clearly a rule that is not enforced.
Click to expand...


I'm just as pissed at Carroll.  That "Icing" the kicker by time out is stupid and it seldom works.  What it did in this case was apparently allow a practice kick which was no good and a correction for the "real" kick which was good.  I don't care about "all the other games" in which this supposedly happened.  I care about this game.  It IS against the rules.  I'm sure it will be addressed by the rules committee but that doesn't do the Seahawks or Wilson any good.  Piss on Carroll.  He is a babbling idiot.  Someone should have wrapped his mouth with duct tape before the last two minutes of the game.


----------



## rightwinger

HUGGY said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not "ruining" Wilson's  heroic comeback.  The referies did that by allowing the Atlanta snapper, holder and kicker a 49 yard practice kick in a game that will decide millions of dollars in edorsements and rightfully won recognition of something that has never been done on an NFL PLAYOFF field.
> 
> The cheating was clear and obvious.  I don't cotton to cheaters on my teams or my opponents.
> 
> If you are suggesting that an illegal practice try on that field goal did not matter then I would counter that he missed the first attempt.  If he had made it ...it would still have been illegal but I wouldn't feel cheated as much.
> 
> I read the rules.  What that kicker did goes against the rule that governs practice FG kicks.
> 
> If that is OK then what other critical last second plays may also be "practiced"?
> 
> What other cheating should be ignored?  The possibilities are endless.  Can the fans and gamblers take part in this cheating?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you're pissed Huggy, but I've seen kicks after a coach does a last second attempt to ice the kicker many times.  I have never, not once, seen a penalty called because the ball was kicked.  The play looked the same to me as probably dozens of other instances I've witnessed.  Even if it is against the rules, it is clearly a rule that is not enforced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just as pissed at Carroll.  That "Icing" the kicker by time out is stupid and it seldom works.  What it did in this case was apparently allow a practice kick which was no good and a correction for the "real" kick which was good.  I don't care about "all the other games" in which this supposedly happened.  I care about this game.  It IS against the rules.  I'm sure it will be addressed by the rules committee but that doesn't do the Seahawks or Wilson any good.  Piss on Carroll.  He is a babbling idiot.  Someone should have wrapped his mouth with duct tape before the last two minutes of the game.
Click to expand...


Carroll was playing the stupid...."I'm going to call time-out right before the snap and try to fuck with the kickers mind"

Whistle blows right at the snap...the kicker kicks away

You have to be sure the play is really dead so you kick it anyway

You should be proud of your team and your QB. He has a lot of Joe Montana in him. Too small, underrated ...but a winner through and through
Don't spoil it with petty whining about a kick that was good

Just an aside....I heard on the radio this morning that when Wilson threw the last second interception  that the Atlanta player celebrated and threw the ball to the ground without taking a knee. Technically, that is a live ball and Seattle could have picked it up for a TD


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HomeInspect said:


> Ravens !!   what a game !!   10 point underdogs.. go into Denver and embarrass the golden boy Manning.  I wonder if Champ Bailey is having Torey Smith dreams tonight...



Now lets just hope they can do it again against the pats.anybody but the pats in the superbowl and I'll be happy.one thing they got going for them is its much tougher to win in mile high than in boston,the air is thinner and harder to breath for the oppossing team since they are not used to it and the crowd is one of the top three loudest outdoor statiums.much louder than the pats fans so they got that going for them.


----------



## Decus

Too funny. In the first half Seattle didn't overwhelm Atlanta (quite the contrary), but did manage to claw their way back in the second half. So in essence they underperformed for half a game. In O.T. Seattle allowed Atlanta to make 3 successive plays to get into field goal range and despite the Seahawk's failings, Seattle was robbed - too fucking funny.


----------



## rightwinger

Decus said:


> Too funny. In the first half Seattle didn't overwhelm Atlanta (quite the contrary), but did manage to claw their way back in the second half. So in essence they underperformed for half a game. In O.T. Seattle allowed Atlanta to make 3 successive plays to get into field goal range and despite the Seahawk's failings, Seattle was robbed - too fucking funny.



How were they robbed?


----------



## Decus

The "it was against the rules" cryfest. Sad, very sad...no, to be honest - it's too funny. Attempts after the whistle are not unknown, and even if you could prove that the kicker didn't hear the whistle, it doesn't excuse the fact that Seattle had some serious gaps in their game plan and performance on the field.


----------



## Decus

I think Seattle is a very good time - sadly this year they didn't come to play the full sixty minutes.


----------



## HUGGY

OK...here is the REAL story about the practice kick.  Carroll is on the local radio station as  type this.

The refferies went to the coaches before the game started, in light of recent pratice FG kicking, and specifically told them not to do it because they would not allow it.  They would be charged with a delay of game if they did.  JUST AS I SAID!!!! 

As I suggested earlier..Atlanta cheated and did it anyway but the pussy refs did not call them for it.  

Fuck Atlanta. The next asshole I see wearing some Atlanta gear is gonna get punched in the nose...HARD..then he can REALLY bleed red like they all brag about.

Piss on those cheating punks!


----------



## rightwinger

HUGGY said:


> OK...here is the REAL story about the practice kick.  Carroll is on the local radio station as  type this.
> 
> The refferies went to the coaches before the game started, in light of recent pratice FG kicking, and specifically told them not to do it because they would not allow it.  They would be charged with a delay of game if they did.  JUST AS I SAID!!!!
> 
> As I suggested earlier..Atlanta cheated and did it anyway but the pussy refs did not call them for it.
> 
> Fuck Atlanta. The next asshole I see wearing some Atlanta gear is gonna get punched in the nose...HARD..then he can REALLY bleed red like they all brag about.
> 
> Piss on those cheating punks!



Carroll is a big pussy and if this is the best Seattle fans have to offer, they are a bunch of pussy losers also

Carroll was playing mind games with the kicker and was trying to call the time out as close to the snap as possible. If he hadn't called time, the kick would have been wide right

Carrolls time out cost Seattle the game....bunch of losers


----------



## Zander

Seattle got beat by the better team. End. OF. Story. Stop whining Huggy. 

There's always next year!!


----------



## HUGGY

rightwinger said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK...here is the REAL story about the practice kick.  Carroll is on the local radio station as  type this.
> 
> The refferies went to the coaches before the game started, in light of recent pratice FG kicking, and specifically told them not to do it because they would not allow it.  They would be charged with a delay of game if they did.  JUST AS I SAID!!!!
> 
> As I suggested earlier..Atlanta cheated and did it anyway but the pussy refs did not call them for it.
> 
> Fuck Atlanta. The next asshole I see wearing some Atlanta gear is gonna get punched in the nose...HARD..then he can REALLY bleed red like they all brag about.
> 
> Piss on those cheating punks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carroll is a big pussy and if this is the best Seattle fans have to offer, they are a bunch of pussy losers also
> 
> Carroll was playing mind games with the kicker and was trying to call the time out as close to the snap as possible. If he hadn't called time, the kick would have been wide right
> 
> Carrolls time out cost Seattle the game....bunch of losers
Click to expand...


Fuck you. You support cheating?  Piss on you ya punk.  You have just lost ALL credibility with me forever.  You are cut from the same cloth as HouseGimp.. pure scum.


----------



## Decus

I just ordered my Falcon T-shirt. Too funny.


----------



## HUGGY

Decus said:


> I just ordered my Falcon T-shirt. Too funny.



Good... come by my neighborhood wearing it.


----------



## Decus

You are too funny.


----------



## HUGGY

Decus said:


> You are too funny.



Go get yourself a nice case of Aides ya faggot.


----------



## rightwinger

HUGGY said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK...here is the REAL story about the practice kick.  Carroll is on the local radio station as  type this.
> 
> The refferies went to the coaches before the game started, in light of recent pratice FG kicking, and specifically told them not to do it because they would not allow it.  They would be charged with a delay of game if they did.  JUST AS I SAID!!!!
> 
> As I suggested earlier..Atlanta cheated and did it anyway but the pussy refs did not call them for it.
> 
> Fuck Atlanta. The next asshole I see wearing some Atlanta gear is gonna get punched in the nose...HARD..then he can REALLY bleed red like they all brag about.
> 
> Piss on those cheating punks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carroll is a big pussy and if this is the best Seattle fans have to offer, they are a bunch of pussy losers also
> 
> Carroll was playing mind games with the kicker and was trying to call the time out as close to the snap as possible. If he hadn't called time, the kick would have been wide right
> 
> Carrolls time out cost Seattle the game....bunch of losers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fuck you. You support cheating?  Piss on you ya punk.  You have just lost ALL credibility with me forever.  You are cut from the same cloth as HouseGimp.. pure scum.
Click to expand...


There is a huge difference in practicing field goals like was done in the Baltimore/Denver game and continuation of the play after the snap

Its the same as when a guy picks up what he thinks is a fumble and continues running it into the endzone even after the whistle blows

Carroll thought he was being cute by calling time right before the snap....cost his team the game

What is known as Justice


----------



## Decus

You are a sad little guy but your temper tantrums just too funny. Take a deep breath and try to relax.


----------



## HUGGY

rightwinger said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carroll is a big pussy and if this is the best Seattle fans have to offer, they are a bunch of pussy losers also
> 
> Carroll was playing mind games with the kicker and was trying to call the time out as close to the snap as possible. If he hadn't called time, the kick would have been wide right
> 
> Carrolls time out cost Seattle the game....bunch of losers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you. You support cheating?  Piss on you ya punk.  You have just lost ALL credibility with me forever.  You are cut from the same cloth as HouseGimp.. pure scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a huge difference in practicing field goals like was done in the Baltimore/Denver game and continuation of the play after the snap
> 
> Its the same as when a guy picks up what he thinks is a fumble and continues running it into the endzone even after the whistle blows
> 
> Carroll thought he was being cute by calling time right before the snap....cost his team the game
> 
> What is known as Justice
Click to expand...


I used to support you for sticking to what was right.  I have learned today that you are no such person.  Justice is what you will reap you piece of shit.


----------



## Trakar

HUGGY said:


> OK...here is the REAL story about the practice kick. Carroll is on the local radio station as type this.
> 
> The refferies went to the coaches before the game started, in light of recent pratice FG kicking, and specifically told them not to do it because they would not allow it. They would be charged with a delay of game if they did. JUST AS I SAID!!!!
> 
> As I suggested earlier..Atlanta cheated and did it anyway but the pussy refs did not call them for it.
> 
> Fuck Atlanta. The next asshole I see wearing some Atlanta gear is gonna get punched in the nose...HARD..then he can REALLY bleed red like they all brag about.
> 
> Piss on those cheating punks!


 
Hopefully he will make an official league protest, but I don't see anything coming of this with regards to this game. It is what it is, some claim that an asterisks should accompany Seattle's early season greenbay victory (looks like a catch to my analysis), and many feel that Superbowl XL should have had one also (if we hadn't let the score stay so close the horrible ref calls wouldn't have mattered), as for this game, with the potential to put up 21 points in a quarter, we should have shown up in the first quarter instead of the last quarter, and they would have been out of the game and rolling over on their backs whimpering by the 4rth The falcons were expecting to lose, and we gave up too much in the first half of play. I blame key injuries, a strange set of play calls in the first half, cross-country early game, and a defense that played way too loose in too many games this season (Miami comes to mind most readily).

Its a young team, and should be even younger next season. I would have loved to had the 'Hawks smack SF around in the NFC championship, but this will keep a mediocre Falcons team intact for next season, make SF travel cross-country for their playoff opportunity which will make the game harder than playing at home. They should win, but we should have too, so we will have to wait and see. Personally, while I'd love to see SF abused and humilated, but I really don't care much one way or the other, for me football is over until the draft in a few months. 

Stay safe, see you all on April 25th!
Go 'Hawks!!!


----------



## HUGGY

One of Seattle's questions that has not even been brought up yet will be why there were 31 seconds on the clock when we kicked the ball off to Atlanta for their last series. 

That is unexcusable.  Lynch didn't cross the goal line on 4th down.  Seattle should have run the clock off before scoring the TD.  At least 15 secs should have been run off.  It could have been done by Wilson before he handed the ball off to Lynch on the tying/go-ahead TD.

They will NEVER repeat that mistake.


----------



## rightwinger

HUGGY said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you. You support cheating?  Piss on you ya punk.  You have just lost ALL credibility with me forever.  You are cut from the same cloth as HouseGimp.. pure scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a huge difference in practicing field goals like was done in the Baltimore/Denver game and continuation of the play after the snap
> 
> Its the same as when a guy picks up what he thinks is a fumble and continues running it into the endzone even after the whistle blows
> 
> Carroll thought he was being cute by calling time right before the snap....cost his team the game
> 
> What is known as Justice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I used to support you for sticking to what was right.  I have learned today that you are no such person.  Justice is what you will reap you piece of shit.
Click to expand...


I used to respect you as a die hard Seattle fan

Rather than celebrating a great season and a great fourth quarter comeback from a 20 point deficit you choose to whimper like a child over a petty grievance on a field goal.

Carroll fucked up by playing silly mind games on the kicker and it cost him the game
Carroll fucked up by passing up a sure field goal in the second quarter to go for a fourth and one
Carroll fucked up by not managing his time at the end of the first half and not getting at least a field goal

THAT is what you should be pissed about...not the refs

Seattle walked off that field with pride....now you look like a bunch of sore losers


----------



## HUGGY

rightwinger said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a huge difference in practicing field goals like was done in the Baltimore/Denver game and continuation of the play after the snap
> 
> Its the same as when a guy picks up what he thinks is a fumble and continues running it into the endzone even after the whistle blows
> 
> Carroll thought he was being cute by calling time right before the snap....cost his team the game
> 
> What is known as Justice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to support you for sticking to what was right.  I have learned today that you are no such person.  Justice is what you will reap you piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I used to respect you as a die hard Seattle fan
> 
> Rather than celebrating a great season and a great fourth quarter comeback from a 20 point deficit you choose to whimper like a child over a petty grievance on a field goal.
> 
> Carroll fucked up by playing silly mind games on the kicker and it cost him the game
> Carroll fucked up by passing up a sure field goal in the second quarter to go for a fourth and one
> Carroll fucked up by not managing his time at the end of the first half and not getting at least a field goal
> 
> THAT is what you should be pissed about...not the refs
> 
> Seattle walked off that field with pride....now you look like a bunch of sore losers
Click to expand...


All you get from me until the end of time is ..FUCK YOU!

And in other news I was just on ESPN radio asking about why the Seahawks left 31 secs on the clock.  Apparently no one else thought of it until this morning.


----------



## rightwinger

HUGGY said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to support you for sticking to what was right.  I have learned today that you are no such person.  Justice is what you will reap you piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to respect you as a die hard Seattle fan
> 
> Rather than celebrating a great season and a great fourth quarter comeback from a 20 point deficit you choose to whimper like a child over a petty grievance on a field goal.
> 
> Carroll fucked up by playing silly mind games on the kicker and it cost him the game
> Carroll fucked up by passing up a sure field goal in the second quarter to go for a fourth and one
> Carroll fucked up by not managing his time at the end of the first half and not getting at least a field goal
> 
> THAT is what you should be pissed about...not the refs
> 
> Seattle walked off that field with pride....now you look like a bunch of sore losers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All you get from me until the end of time is ..FUCK YOU!
> 
> And in other news I was just on ESPN radio asking about why the Seahawks left 31 secs on the clock.  Apparently no one else thought of it until this morning.
Click to expand...


What down was it when they scored? Did they have time outs?


----------



## HUGGY

I find it incredible that we scored on that final TD leaving 31 secs on the clock with 3 T/Os remaining when Wilson could have run half of it off the clock before he took the snap.

I cannot believe Carroll has never been in that kind of situation before.

Fuck you Carroll.


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> I find it incredible that we scored on that final TD leaving 31 secs on the clock with 3 T/Os remaining when Wilson could have run half of it off the clock before he took the snap.
> 
> I cannot believe Carroll has never been in that kind of situation before.
> 
> Fuck you Carroll.



I'm trying to recall exactly the situation.  When would they have run this time off the clock?  Scoring was in no way guaranteed.  You expect them to have, what, wasted time by not snapping the ball, with the possibility of not getting in and just losing the game right there?  Now THAT is something Carroll would be rightly lambasted for.

Be pissed about the two FG attempts Carroll decided not to take in the first half.  Those were pretty foolish IMO, when they hadn't yet scored any points.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

rightwinger said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a huge difference in practicing field goals like was done in the Baltimore/Denver game and continuation of the play after the snap
> 
> Its the same as when a guy picks up what he thinks is a fumble and continues running it into the endzone even after the whistle blows
> 
> Carroll thought he was being cute by calling time right before the snap....cost his team the game
> 
> What is known as Justice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to support you for sticking to what was right.  I have learned today that you are no such person.  Justice is what you will reap you piece of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I used to respect you as a die hard Seattle fan
> 
> Rather than celebrating a great season and a great fourth quarter comeback from a 20 point deficit you choose to whimper like a child over a petty grievance on a field goal.
> 
> Carroll fucked up by playing silly mind games on the kicker and it cost him the game
> Carroll fucked up by passing up a sure field goal in the second quarter to go for a fourth and one
> Carroll fucked up by not managing his time at the end of the first half and not getting at least a field goal
> 
> THAT is what you should be pissed about...not the refs
> 
> Seattle walked off that field with pride....now you look like a bunch of sore losers
Click to expand...


Im sure coming from a disinfo agent troll like YOU,he is just broken up over you not respecting him anymore.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Zander said:


> Seattle got beat by the better team. End. OF. Story. Stop whining Huggy.
> 
> There's always next year!!




I have to agree with Zander Huggy.His post pretty much says it all.The Hawks did not deserve to win.period.The last three weeks of the season going back to the game against The Lambs that they inexcusbably let be a close game,they have not been the same team ever since.That offense should have scored 40 plus points against THE LAMBS and their defense should have not gotten run over in the first two possessions of the skins game like they did and then come out and lay an egg against the Hawks in the beginning as well.

Its time to move on.Like he said,theres always next year.The Hawks did not deserve to win that game plain and simple.Their heads got to big after the niners route and they were never the same after that.they did not deserve to win.

Maybe thats something they can learn from next year.I have accepted it.Now its time you do as well.Im bummed they lost also but I have moved on and am looking forward to next year.Their only going to get better and better in the years to come so lets just move on and look forward to next year.they blew up plain and simple.


----------



## rightwinger

9/11 inside job said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to support you for sticking to what was right.  I have learned today that you are no such person.  Justice is what you will reap you piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to respect you as a die hard Seattle fan
> 
> Rather than celebrating a great season and a great fourth quarter comeback from a 20 point deficit you choose to whimper like a child over a petty grievance on a field goal.
> 
> Carroll fucked up by playing silly mind games on the kicker and it cost him the game
> Carroll fucked up by passing up a sure field goal in the second quarter to go for a fourth and one
> Carroll fucked up by not managing his time at the end of the first half and not getting at least a field goal
> 
> THAT is what you should be pissed about...not the refs
> 
> Seattle walked off that field with pride....now you look like a bunch of sore losers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Im sure coming from a disinfo agent troll like YOU,he is just broken up over you not respecting him anymore.
Click to expand...


LOL

Coming from a conspiracy theorist?


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> OK...here is the REAL story about the practice kick.  Carroll is on the local radio station as  type this.
> 
> The refferies went to the coaches before the game started, in light of recent pratice FG kicking, and specifically told them not to do it because they would not allow it.  They would be charged with a delay of game if they did.  JUST AS I SAID!!!!
> 
> As I suggested earlier..Atlanta cheated and did it anyway but the pussy refs did not call them for it.
> 
> Fuck Atlanta. The next asshole I see wearing some Atlanta gear is gonna get punched in the nose...HARD..then he can REALLY bleed red like they all brag about.
> 
> Piss on those cheating punks!



So Pete Carroll cheating at USC and Carroll escaping the punishment must piss you off.

Or the Seahawks players taking enhancing drugs must of sent you over the edge. 

I know you'll make excuses for your team, so don't bother to answer, hypocrite. 

Also I bet you won't punch anyone for wearing anything, you like most Hawk fans are wimps.


----------



## percysunshine

All my favorite contenders lost...again.

Atlanta looked good, but that probably means this will be a 49er/Patriots Superbowl.

Good thing they have good comercials. What is it now? 2 million for a 30 second spot?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

rightwinger said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to respect you as a die hard Seattle fan
> 
> Rather than celebrating a great season and a great fourth quarter comeback from a 20 point deficit you choose to whimper like a child over a petty grievance on a field goal.
> 
> Carroll fucked up by playing silly mind games on the kicker and it cost him the game
> Carroll fucked up by passing up a sure field goal in the second quarter to go for a fourth and one
> Carroll fucked up by not managing his time at the end of the first half and not getting at least a field goal
> 
> THAT is what you should be pissed about...not the refs
> 
> Seattle walked off that field with pride....now you look like a bunch of sore losers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im sure coming from a disinfo agent troll like YOU,he is just broken up over you not respecting him anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Coming from a conspiracy theorist?
Click to expand...


No a conspiracy REALIST troll.Reality that you ignore is not a conspiracy theory. Your such an idiot that you ignore all the multiple unnacccountable bullets found at dealy plaza like the one in the street sign,in the windshield, in the doorframe,in the grass that was seen picked up and removed by an fbi agent,you troll the boards ignoring the facts that he was NOT a lone gunman.

No im a conspiracy REALIST,you on the other hand,are a coincidence theorist troll.gotcha,


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im sure coming from a disinfo agent troll like YOU,he is just broken up over you not respecting him anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Coming from a conspiracy theorist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No a conspiracy REALIST troll.Reality that you ignore is not a conspiracy theory. Your such an idiot that you ignore all the multiple unnacccountable bullets found at dealy plaza like the one in the street sign,in the windshield, in the doorframe,in the grass that was seen picked up and removed by an fbi agent,you troll the boards ignoring the facts that he was NOT a lone gunman.
> 
> No im a conspiracy REALIST,you on the other hand,are a coincidence theorist troll.gotcha,
Click to expand...


Problem is that there is nothing that will ever change what the powerfull in this country have done.  No one will ever be charged or convicted of any crime.  The internet makes it more difficult to create illusions that obscure what happens but because of the nature of the pixel no one can ever be sure about anything anymore.  If it makes you feel better go ahead and scream into the hurricane.  No one can hear you.  And if they could they are more afraid of the storm.


----------



## rightwinger

Hot off my 1-3 record in predicting last weeks games

I have San Francisco and New England


----------



## rightwinger

9/11 inside job said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im sure coming from a disinfo agent troll like YOU,he is just broken up over you not respecting him anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Coming from a conspiracy theorist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No a conspiracy REALIST troll.Reality that you ignore is not a conspiracy theory. Your such an idiot that you ignore all the multiple unnacccountable bullets found at dealy plaza like the one in the street sign,in the windshield, in the doorframe,in the grass that was seen picked up and removed by an fbi agent,you troll the boards ignoring the facts that he was NOT a lone gunman.
> 
> No im a conspiracy REALIST,you on the other hand,are a coincidence theorist troll.gotcha,
Click to expand...


Lee Harvey Oswald killed JFK


----------



## B. Kidd

rightwinger said:


> Hot off my 1-3 record in predicting last weeks games
> 
> I have San Francisco and New England



You're a real 'Cleo' clairvoyant.
You only got it half right.......


----------



## HomeInspect

San Fran and Baltimore   Harbaugh Bowl


----------



## LA RAM FAN

rightwinger said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Coming from a conspiracy theorist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No a conspiracy REALIST troll.Reality that you ignore is not a conspiracy theory. Your such an idiot that you ignore all the multiple unnacccountable bullets found at dealy plaza like the one in the street sign,in the windshield, in the doorframe,in the grass that was seen picked up and removed by an fbi agent,you troll the boards ignoring the facts that he was NOT a lone gunman.
> 
> No im a conspiracy REALIST,you on the other hand,are a coincidence theorist troll.gotcha,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lee Harvey Oswald killed JFK
Click to expand...


again you show what a troll you are by ignoring the post I posted just now that proves your a lying paid troll.thanks for exposing that for everybody here to see not even bothering  to try and counter my facts.congrats. just like always,you got your ass handed to you on a platter from me thats why you ignored my post cause your too arrogant to admit when you have been proven wrong.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HomeInspect said:


> San Fran and Baltimore   Harbaugh Bowl



Yeah thats what Im thinking.Even though I dont feel comfortable picking the niners to win on the road with Kapernick at quarterback,I still think he wont play well once he goes on the road but I just cant pick The Falcons to win this game as much as i want them to.

They have an excellent offense, but their defense always lets opponents back into the game like they did against the seahawks.When They got that 20 to nothing lead I said to myself-Just watch,the seahawks will make this a close game,the Falcons dont have a defense.It was so easy to predict and no surprise at all they came back and almost won that game.

With the Ravens,if I was a pats fan I would not be able to pick them cause they are in the same boat the falcons are that as great as their offense is,I just dont trust their defense and this seems to be the Ravens year that they make it back to the superbowl again and they always play well against them also.this is their year.Plus after playing in mile high where the air is thinner and harder to breath and the crowd noise is louder and harder to deal with in the mountains,playing on offense will be much easier for them this time around.


----------



## Montrovant

9/11 inside job said:


> HomeInspect said:
> 
> 
> 
> San Fran and Baltimore   Harbaugh Bowl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah thats what Im thinking.Even though I dont feel comfortable picking the niners to win on the road with Kapernick at quarterback,I still think he wont play well once he goes on the road but I just cant pick The Falcons to win this game as much as i want them to.
> 
> They have an excellent offense, but their defense always lets opponents back into the game like they did against the seahawks.When They got that 20 to nothing lead I said to myself-Just watch,the seahawks will make this a close game,the Falcons dont have a defense.It was so easy to predict and no surprise at all they came back and almost won that game.
> 
> With the Ravens,if I was a pats fan I would not be able to pick them cause they are in the same boat the falcons are that as great as their offense is,I just dont trust their defense and this seems to be the Ravens year that they make it back to the superbowl again and they always play well against them also.this is their year.Plus after playing in mile high where the air is thinner and harder to breath and the crowd noise is louder and harder to deal with in the mountains,playing on offense will be much easier for them this time around.
Click to expand...


Actually, the Atlanta defense was 5th in the regular season in points allowed.  The Pats were tied with the Texans for 9th.  Points being the only truly important category, in the end, these are some of the top defensive teams playing.  In fact, Baltimore was the worst of the bunch in points allowed at 12th (Niners were second to the Seahawks).


----------



## B. Kidd

49ers are a lock.
Pats and Ravens are a 'pick-em' game that could be decided by a field goal (yes, again!).
A Harbaugh bowl would be interesting.


----------



## Montrovant

B. Kidd said:


> 49ers are a lock.
> Pats and Ravens are a 'pick-em' game that could be decided by a field goal (yes, again!).
> A Harbaugh bowl would be interesting.



I certainly hope so!


----------



## percysunshine

24-14 at the half.

Will probably be a fun fourth.


----------



## Trajan

Harbough bowl, please.......

 not NE again, I hope the Ravens stomp their guts out even if it means Lewis goes to another Super Bowl.


----------



## Montrovant

Time to add another one!


----------



## rightwinger

9/11 inside job said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> No a conspiracy REALIST troll.Reality that you ignore is not a conspiracy theory. Your such an idiot that you ignore all the multiple unnacccountable bullets found at dealy plaza like the one in the street sign,in the windshield, in the doorframe,in the grass that was seen picked up and removed by an fbi agent,you troll the boards ignoring the facts that he was NOT a lone gunman.
> 
> No im a conspiracy REALIST,you on the other hand,are a coincidence theorist troll.gotcha,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lee Harvey Oswald killed JFK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> again you show what a troll you are by ignoring the post I posted just now that proves your a lying paid troll.thanks for exposing that for everybody here to see not even bothering  to try and counter my facts.congrats. just like always,you got your ass handed to you on a platter from me thats why you ignored my post cause your too arrogant to admit when you have been proven wrong.
Click to expand...


The US put a man on the moon


----------



## Wry Catcher

Down 17 - 0 early and shutout the Falcons in the second half.  Amazing!!


----------



## rightwinger

Montrovant said:


> Time to add another one!



Great comeback for SF

Shut down Atlanta for three quarters. Should have won by more

I would worry about Akers though


----------



## HUGGY

Wry Catcher said:


> Down 17 - 0 early and shutout the Falcons in the second half.  Amazing!!



Congratulations, You had better take advantage of this opportunity.  Seattle is taking the West in 2013.  The road to the NFC will be going through CenturyLink.

I'm glad you won.  The Falcons got so many calls go their way this afternoon.  Piss on Atlanta.


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Down 17 - 0 early and shutout the Falcons in the second half.  Amazing!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations, You had better take advantage of this opportunity.  Seattle is taking the West in 2013.  The road to the NFC will be going through CenturyLink.
> 
> I'm glad you won.  The Falcons got so many calls go their way this afternoon.  Piss on Atlanta.
Click to expand...


I could see Seattle and San Fran trading division titles for years.  They are so damn similar, even their games against the Falcons were eerily close.

Division rivalries aside, it would be nice to see Seattle win a SB in the next 5 years or so.


----------



## Trajan

rightwinger said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to add another one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great comeback for SF
> 
> Shut down Atlanta for three quarters. Should have won by more
> 
> I would worry about Akers though
Click to expand...


No shit, how'd you like a giants buffalo type game ending with your season riding on Akers leg and he's missed half his FGs and has trouble with a 35 yarder


----------



## Wry Catcher

HUGGY said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Down 17 - 0 early and shutout the Falcons in the second half.  Amazing!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations, You had better take advantage of this opportunity.  Seattle is taking the West in 2013.  The road to the NFC will be going through CenturyLink.
> 
> I'm glad you won.  The Falcons got so many calls go their way this afternoon.  Piss on Atlanta.
Click to expand...


Thanks, now I'm pulling for the Ravens; nothing like two brothers going head to head in the Super Bowl.

I'm thinking my boy's (adults BTW) and I ought to go to Seattle next fall and watch the Niners v. Hawks.  My wife and I saw the Giants play the Mariners a few years ago and spent the week on Whidbey Island.  If we play the Hawks in Sept I'd like to camp once again at Deception Pass.


----------



## bodecea

rightwinger said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to add another one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great comeback for SF
> 
> Shut down Atlanta for three quarters. Should have won by more
> 
> I would worry about Akers though
Click to expand...


That missed kick...1 inch to the right or 1 inch higher.....

But it's a WIN!!!!!


----------



## HUGGY

Wry Catcher said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Down 17 - 0 early and shutout the Falcons in the second half.  Amazing!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations, You had better take advantage of this opportunity.  Seattle is taking the West in 2013.  The road to the NFC will be going through CenturyLink.
> 
> I'm glad you won.  The Falcons got so many calls go their way this afternoon.  Piss on Atlanta.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks, now I'm pulling for the Ravens; nothing like two brothers going head to head in the Super Bowl.
> 
> I'm thinking my boy's (adults BTW) and I ought to go to Seattle next fall and watch the Niners v. Hawks.  My wife and I saw the Giants play the Mariners a few years ago and spent the week on Whidbey Island.  If we play the Hawks in Sept I'd like to camp once again at Deception Pass.
Click to expand...


Really close to Deception Pass is one of the best places to drop crab pots for some tasty Dungeness crabs.  Bring a small boat or an inflatable and get u some!  Note!!!  Do not attempt to go through Deception Pass in a small boat!  MANY people have drowned in the tidal rips and whirl pools in that crazy fast water that goes through the pass.


----------



## bodecea

Trajan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time to add another one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great comeback for SF
> 
> Shut down Atlanta for three quarters. Should have won by more
> 
> I would worry about Akers though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No shit, how'd you like a giants buffalo type game ending with your season riding on Akers leg and he's missed half his FGs and has trouble with a 35 yarder
Click to expand...


We will not speak of Norwood ever again.


----------



## Zander

The Niner's deserved that win. Atlanta came out HOT! But Kapernick kept his cool like a seasoned pro......


----------



## Montrovant

I don't know what's up with Akers.  He wasn't the most accurate kicker last year, but he didn't miss as badly as he has this season.  That may be my biggest worry heading into the SB....getting close but not into the endzone and Akers missing kicks.

At least he seems fine on extra points.


----------



## Zander

Montrovant said:


> I don't know what's up with Akers.  He wasn't the most accurate kicker last year, but he didn't miss as badly as he has this season.  That may be my biggest worry heading into the SB....getting close but not into the endzone and Akers missing kicks.
> 
> At least he seems fine on extra points.



He's got the NFL kicker version of the "YIPS"......they better hope it doesn't come down to a Field Goal!


----------



## Wry Catcher

HUGGY said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations, You had better take advantage of this opportunity.  Seattle is taking the West in 2013.  The road to the NFC will be going through CenturyLink.
> 
> I'm glad you won.  The Falcons got so many calls go their way this afternoon.  Piss on Atlanta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, now I'm pulling for the Ravens; nothing like two brothers going head to head in the Super Bowl.
> 
> I'm thinking my boy's (adults BTW) and I ought to go to Seattle next fall and watch the Niners v. Hawks.  My wife and I saw the Giants play the Mariners a few years ago and spent the week on Whidbey Island.  If we play the Hawks in Sept I'd like to camp once again at Deception Pass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really close to Deception Pass is one of the best places to drop crab pots for some tasty Dungeness crabs.  Bring a small boat or an inflatable and get u some!  Note!!!  Do not attempt to go through Deception Pass in a small boat!  MANY people have drowned in the tidal rips and whirl pools in that crazy fast water that goes through the pass.
Click to expand...


Having stood on the bridge and looked down I have no doubt people have been lost in those currents.  However, in 1975 I dropped a nickle off the bridge (our first time there) and on our last visit I considered diving in and looking for it


----------



## Trajan

Damn, I just saw that CBS has the Super Bowl, which means Simms, fuc me, I gotta find a stream from the radio/computer.


----------



## Montrovant

It's looking like it will be a Harbowl this year.  I'm surprised the Ravens have beat up the Pats this much.


----------



## rightwinger

Flacco picking apart NE now

Pats look flat


----------



## Trajan

Mark it down the New England Patriots are yesterday's news , they can't win a Super Bowl and now they can't even win a championship leading at the half at home


----------



## Wry Catcher

Brother v. Brother


----------



## Trajan

I am still not a believer in Flacco. 


I gotta check the early line in Vegas, I say the line will end at pick'em, but the niners  will open at 2.....


BTW, the ravens were a 20-1 shot to go, NE was the best at 6-1 lNiners 8-1.


----------



## TruthSeeker56

Trajan said:


> Damn, I just saw that CBS has the Super Bowl, which means Simms, fuc me, I gotta find a stream from the radio/computer.



It could be worse. 

It could be Cris Collinsworth or that idiot Mike Mayock from the NFL Network.


----------



## Mr. H.

Glad the Ravens won. Sis won't have to contend with her idiot husband's anger issues LOL.


----------



## HomeInspect

Glad to see the Ravens take down 10 men and a baby !!!    The Ravens would just love to be 9 or 10 point underdogs in the  super bowl. Look at the last two weeks !!  10 point dogs against Denver  9 point dogs against NE    

The Harbaugh Bowl should be a Great One !!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HomeInspect said:


> Glad to see the Ravens take down 10 men and a baby !!!    The Ravens would just love to be 9 or 10 point underdogs in the  super bowl. Look at the last two weeks !!  10 point dogs against Denver  9 point dogs against NE
> 
> The Harbaugh Bowl should be a Great One !!



Unlike someone else said,I am a believer in Flacco now.I had my doubts about him for a long time but Im a believer in him now.I am taking The Ravens in this game.First they shock the world and beat Peyton Manning and the Broncos in Mile High where the air is thin which makes it tough on the defense and is probably the most difficult place to win on the road,and then go into NE and beat Brady and the gang. This team is the one that is the hungriest.They want to win this for Ray so I am taking The Ravens in the HarBaugh bowl. 

Plus this is the first time the niners have really faced a really good defense in the playoffs and I think that will finally catch up to Kapernick.Yeah The Ravens seem to thrive on being the underdog so I think Vegas did them a favor.I also like you,think this will be another close one down to the wire like last years.

The sports announcers were saying that the Ravens will be facing a different kind of quarterback in kapernick that they havent seen in the playoffs yet which is true.However you got to remember they DID face a quarterback similiar to Kapernick earlier in the year when they played The Washington Redskins and played against RG3 a similair type of player.

They lost to them but that was on the road and remember,they took them to overtime.I just think with Ed Reed and Ray Lewis's experience,the Ravens will win this one in a close match since they do know what kind of quarterback to expect and prepare for haing played against RG3 earlier in the year and all.


----------



## Mr. H.

Go Raveniners! 

I'm in it for the


----------

